# Stello U3: async USB to coax & AES/EBU transport <Impressions updated>



## leeperry

Hi guys, It seems that no one posted impressions about the brand new Stello U3 yet, so I'll give it a shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I should state that I'm from team anti-purple prose, so I will happily discuss any technical aspect of this new transport and will also try to translate my real world impressions into words. I've got an audio engineering diploma, and I've worked as a recording and mastering audio technician/engineer in several parisian studios. I'm not going to write pages of idiophile prose, but I'll do my best to share what I've learned when listening to this nice little device.
   
  This said, Here's what it looks like:




  Its dimensions are 100 x 36 x 100 mm, making it small enough for either a nomad or sedentary use.
   
  On the back, we've got 3 connectors: *1) *480Mbit USB 2.0 input *2)* RCA coax output *3)* XLR AES/EBU output: 
   

   
  On the front, there's a LED that will light up when connected to a computer:
   

   
  I've run all those tests using a short RCA/RCA male adapter from Viablue, that IME provides a better sounding alternative to cables(even pricey ones, such as WireWorld's) as it provides a shorter signal path and a lower eletrical attenuation. I believe Audioquest sell the exact same adapter, prolly sourced from the very same OEM manufacturer.
   
  You can read coax cables reviews that claim different jitter measurements depending on which direction the cable was connected, I don't own pricey equipment to measure jitter but I can easily tell that this adapter provides a clearer sound to my ears than any cable I've tried so far.
   
  Getting back to the subject, I've found a very interesting page about those new XMOS USB audio devices on a foreign forum, so I'll just borrow its links.
   
  Basically, the U3 promises to provide $900 performance for half the price:
   
  -USB Audio Class 2.0 compliant, providing 24/192 support in MacOS X without drivers. You can also install a USB Class 2.0 driver on Windows(from XP to Seven), like what Wavelength currently does. So we're not talking about half-working proprietary WDM drivers here, and whenever m$ will wake up USB Class 2.0 will be natively supported by Windows as well.
   
  It will also work natively in Linux, as Windows is pretty much the last mainstream OS that doesn't support the 2.0 Audio USB Class out of the box.
   
  -Using the XMOS async USB 2.0 chipset, the exact same one that can be found in the $900 Wavelength WaveLink HS 24/192 and some Ayre USB DAC's: http://www.xmos.com/products/development-kits/usbaudio2
   
  The XMOS chipset strong points over the "jellybean" PCM2704 or ubiquitous Tenor TE7022L are:  *1)* it uses an asynchronous USB protocol *2)* it supports all those sample rates natively: 44.1/88.2/176.4/48/96/192kHz *3)* It bases its timings off two discrete clocks.
   
  The whole point of asynchronous USB is to relieve the DAC from having to (re)clock the data coming from the host.
   
  -two low jitter discrete clocks, for pinpoint 44.1 and 48kHz multiples(that will avoid the nightmares of the Musiland's that couldn't output spot-on sample rates).
   
  -built-in PSU filtering from the computer, making it perfect for laptop users as there's no need for an external PSU.
   
  -no useless outputs like toslink, only coax and AES/EBU. Currawong recently posted a very interesting link where you can see why toslink is a terrible idea, and why all coax outputs are not born equal: http://lampizator.eu/LAMPIZATOR/TRANSPORT/CD_transport_DIY.html
   
  -supporting 44.1/88.2/176.4/48/96/192kHz in 24bit...honestly, the lack of 88.2kHz of the TE7022L Tenor chip is becoming more and more annoying IME.
   
  All summed up, this seems like the ultimate transport for those that are not willing to waste a grand on their transport...and it's got the nice added value of providing AES/EBU which opens a whole bunch of new options, being a more solid and professional protocol than S/PDIF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  So, you now know a bit more about what's in the box and what it can do for us.
   
  First, I will install the drivers, which are the exact same ones that are bundled with the Wavelength WaveLink HS 24/192. I would guess that when you pay to use the XMOS chip, you also get a licence to the Thesycon USB Class 2 driver: http://www.usbdacs.com/hs24192/hs24192.html
   
  It's important to realize that XMOS didn't try to reinvent the wheel and write a WDM model driver from scratch. The Thesycon driver is only necessary because Microsoft didn't do their homework, it basically adds the support for the 2.0 USB Audio Class Microsoft should have added by themselves. So the way the XMOS chipset communicates with the host computer fully abides by an official USB specifications white paper, and this will be as flawless as using a Tenor 24/96 chip(that uses the older 1.0 USB Audio class) on XP/Vista/W7. So don't expect the usual glitches, stutter, blue screens and what-not that are usually associated with companies deciding to write WDM drivers from scratch.
   
  So the drivers are now installed, and here's what happens when you click on the tasktray icon:
   

   
  The Thesycon USB Class 2 driver is not tied to the XMOS chipset and it would work with any USB Class 2 compliant controller, so it's telling us what chipset/revision we run. You can also see an option to update the firmware of the XMOS chip, and an indicator of the current sample rate.
   

   
  This section is pretty irrelevant for the U3, but it tells us about the clock source and the current sample rate.
   

   
  This allows us to play around with the streaming buffer size and ASIO latency.
   
  Indeed, the nice thing about those drivers is that they provide native ASIO support, meaning that you won't need to rely on kludges such as ASIO4ALL.
  So I believe I've covered the technical details and software sides...now let's discuss the most important: how it sounds
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've compared the U3 to two other units: My beloved Firestone Bravo(that uses an isochronous Tenor TE7022L controller, reclocked by WM8804 for a lower jitter) and a $40 HA-Info U2(that uses the Tenor TE7022L chip as well, but not reclocked this time).
   
  I've also used 3 different DAC's with coax inputs, one running the ancient CS8414 S/PDIF controller, one with the newer DIR9001 and one with the newest WM8805.
   
  I've been comparing the sound of those 3 DAC's and 3 transports for a little while, and I can only confirm what I read on a DIY audio forum a while ago. Two guys in two different locations were running the same DAC and had the ability to roll the coax input controller using a DIP package. They were mostly comparing CS8414 to DIR9001. They both came to the conclusion that CS8414 provided richer tones and a wider SS, and that DIR9001 sounded narrower but tighter. I can only echo those impressions, and I personally kinda prefer the sound of CS8414 to DIR9001. The sound is more laid back, but "richer" as in less "colored". I can easily hear why many companies go back to CS8416 these days(especially in "PDUR=1" low jitter mode).
   
  WM8805 on the other hand is really unforgiving, you really must have nothing to hide from this little man and have a very mellow sounding DAC output stage otherwise it will make your ears cringe. Some will call CS8416 "analog sounding" and I can hear some truth to that. Digital perfection can easily end up with a prefty hefty price tag to pay IMHO.
   
  I would also like to stress that these audible differences between S/PDIF controllers could easily account for the diametrically opposite opinions you can sometimes read on audiophile forums concerning the very same transport. This, and the fact that all DAC chips will also react differently to the incoming jitter. Some manufacturers choose to use ASRC in order to put an end to this problem, which doesn't come for free and will also color the sound(we all know how upsampling can be fun for a day, and gradually become unbearable one week later). Some manufacturers using the "holy" Sabre DAC's have made clear that they decided to disable its internal ASRC, as they didn't like the sound. This could easily account for all the ppl calling the Sabre's clinical and lifeless.
   
  I've spent several days of critical listening and my impressions about these 3 transports will take those 3 different DAC's in account. I will try to tell how each of them sounds in a broader way:
   
  -*HA Info U2*: It's not bad for the price, but it really can't match the clarity and tightness of the two other contestants. There's an obvious lack of resolution, which becomes even more obvious when playing 24/96 audio. The wah-wah guitar in the intro of the Shaft SACD is mangled and sounds like you're hearing it from the next room, or that you're wearing hearing protections. I would guess that for $40 you get what you paid for: very minimal PSU filtering, and that's what it sounds like. Experience has taught me that the "you're only as strong as your weakest link" saying is very real, and this transport could/would/will easily cripple the potential of any serious DAC connected to it. Of course, I'm talking in an audiophile headphones environment, using prima calidad recordings. If you're running some cheap speakers in a warehouse, This U2 will make you very happy....but if you are an audiophile seeking the most truthful way to play back your favorite songs, you can look elsewhere.
   
  Kingwa from Audio-GD stated that he encountered clock synchronization problems with one of the Sabre DAC's, and Firestone told me that they couldn't feed the I2S output of the TE7022L chip directly to the WM8804 coax chip in the Bravo, because it was out of specs...and that they were forced to get it through DIR9001 first. Vladimir even posted a diagram of what happens in the Bravo. A wild guess would be that the built-in coax output of the Tenor TE7022L chip might need some improvement too. Galaxy Corp(the maker of the USB Tenor chips) also wrote some proprietary ASIO drivers, but they are terrible...it's a glitching feast, and I'm not the only one saying so. I also talked to the coder of those drivers, but he clearly told me that he didn't care whatsoever about bug reports. This company likes to support as many features as possible to look good in the datasheet, so native ASIO/I2S/coax are all there...but in practice, it's another matter altogether 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  -*Stello U3*: Ah, this is far better! Very impressive 3D soundstage depth and width, sound clarity and tightness are also extremely versatile...even after listening to this baby for days, I would have a hard time calling this transport "colored". In the 3 different DAC's I tried, it always sounded like a perfect link without any audible drawback. Shaft sounds like being in the studio cabin with the breathtaking lively wah-wah and loud hi-hat sounding as true to life as can get. Isaac Hayes low and deep voice fills the sound stage, never overpowering the strings or bass guitar. I can easily guess that Stello spent a lot of time finetuning this little thing and didn't skimp in the PSU filtering design. Movies also sound very impressive, especially surround effects. Audio is merely an illusion, and we're alway looking for new ways to fool the human brain even further....well, this is clearly the most "transparent" transport I've heard so far.
   
  -*Firestone Bravo*: Well, I don't really like the sound without the Supplier linear regulated PSU. The latter provides a much more dynamic and clearer sound. But the PSU costs almost as much as the Bravo, so this is a rather high hidden cost. The Bravo sounds good, not as clear and versatile as the U3, but still good. One could argue that the sound is colored, as this is clearly sounding more euphonic and less versatile than the U3. Bass isn't bloated per se, but it isn't as tight or chirurgical in the way it allows the brain to retrieve tiny little details and room ambiences/walls reverbs.
   
  Audio is a nasty hobby as there's always something better sounding out there...and until you've heard it, you never really get to realize what you had been missing all along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Its drawbacks should also be clear in your mind by now: no 88.2kHz or >96kHz support whatsoever. More and more HD audio starts showing up in 88.2kHz(Dan Lavry claims that 88.2kHz is pretty much the best choice for digital audio, being the next "standard" sample rate over the 70kHz he advises as being optimal).
   
  So I've tried really hard to find faults in the U3, as I'm always seeking excuses to avoid buying new equipment...but the U3 seems quite flawless to my ears. The worst part is that I borrowed it from a friend, and that I have to give it back to him. I'm trying to go back to my Bravo, but I don't see much future in that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks for reading, and I hope I didn't bore you too much. I merely tried to share what I read here and there and what I heard myself. I would be happy to discuss even further about that hopeless OCD for the holy grail of digital audio we all share on this forum.
   
  I know there are naysayers who will say that S/PDIF is made of 0's and 1's and that this is all placebo....well, you can look up this link(kindly provided by Currawong), where you can easily understand that there's far more happening in a S/PDIF connection than what you might be willing to believe: http://lampizator.eu/LAMPIZATOR/TRANSPORT/CD_transport_DIY.html
   
  If everything sounds the same to you...well, you're very lucky. To the unlucky few, I hope this thread will have provided at least some interest in serious coax USB transports.
   
  Peace,


----------



## uelover

Will be interesting to see how this stack up against audiophilleo since they are priced similarly.
   
  Audiophilleo allows one to plug the converter directly into the BNC port, saving money for coaxial cable.


----------



## leeperry

uelover said:


> Will be interesting to see how this stack up against audiophilleo since they are priced similarly.
> 
> Audiophilleo allows one to plug the converter directly into the BNC port, saving money for coaxial cable.


 
   
  From what I can see the Audiophileo 2 comes with a female BNC, and you can plug in either a male/male BNC/BNC or a BNC/RCA adapter...you can do the exact same thing on any transport, using this kind of adapter for instance: http://www.audio-hifi-shop.de/images/viablue_rcamalemale_b.jpg
   
  That's the very one I currently use on my Firestone Bravo, it sounds much better than any coax cable I've tried(even over a fancy $200 1 meter WireWorld cable...that's the day I lost faith in coax cables ^^).
   
  The Audiophileo 2 costs $579 on the official site: http://www.audiophilleo.com/buy.aspx
   
  The U3 can be found for $445: http://soundapproach.com/aprilmusicstellou3usblink19224bit-p-2922.html
   
  And I wonder what kind of drivers the Audiophileo 2 uses, as they claim "The default Windows XP, OS X, and Linux drivers support up to 192 kHz, 24 bits; for Windows Vista and Windows 7, just download and install our custom driver if you use sample rates above 96 kHz."
   
  That's weird to read that it's more compatible with XP than with W7?! It seems to be using the USB Class 1.0 on Vista/W7, but some very smart custom drivers on XP? I don't see how that'd work tbh and it's a shame they didn't do the opposite, who honestly cares about XP these days(MacOS and Linux being very small niche markets). I personally prefer the USB Audio Class 2.0, coz as soon as m$ will consider doing their job, it won't require any optional USB Class driver to be installed on Windows whatsoever and it's already natively supported by MacOS X and Linux.
   
  I've found a subjective comparative review of the Hiface and the Audiophileo 2 here, that'll give me some food for thoughts about the audible differences between serious transport: http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/Audiophilleo-Vs-Hiface-Evo-My-Tale
   
  I will be comparing my friend's Stello U3 to my Firestone Bravo, which is using a completely different vision: isochronous USB but 50ps WM8804 reclocking at the very last stage. Do all roads really lead to Rome? I'll be soon to find out and share my impressions here, but the Bravo uses the non-88.2kHz Tenor chip either way...so it'll be losing points as I've got a few digital SACD rips that are 24/88.2, and it's really annoying me to no end to be forced to upsample them


----------



## uelover

Maybe I can use a USB A-B adapter and that Coax Male-Male adapter so that I can go cable-less =D
   
  From the description on soundapproach:
   
_Platform Support:
 Customized Windows Driver : Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7
 Natively supported by Apple Mac OS X_
   
  It seems that one would require customized drivers even for win xp?
   
   
  Nonetheless, I like the way how U3 supports AES/EBU although I am not sure if that will represent an improvement over direct coax bnc/rca input. A good AES/EBU cable costs a bomb too.
   
  Yeah, I have read that 'review' before. The guy prefers the Audiophilleo to EVO. Audiophilleo 2 used to cost USD499 before it was raised to USD579 which I think is a little overpriced.
   
  Nonetheless, with all the explanations and comparisons against other brands on their website as well as the many positive feedbacks it has received, I think that it is a fairly competent product.
   
  I am looking for an alternative that is more reasonably priced. Had U3 under my radar for some time but the lack of detailed information, user impressions, comparisons, as well as availability outside the US is keeping me at bay.
   
   
  Let us know how U3 performs with the olimex isolator sitting between it and your PC. =)


----------



## leeperry

Well, the best cable is no cable that's for sure: less jitter/attenuation and way cheaper too.
   
  The XMOS chipset requires 480Mbit USB operations AFAIK, so ADuM4160 will be a no go.


----------



## uelover

Hmm have just received Olimex USB isolator.
   
  I assume that U3 will work with the isolator, just that it will lose the async feature???


----------



## leeperry

The Olimex ADuM4160 dongle is a very nice toy, I'm sure you'll be enjoying it thoroughly(especially when feeding it an external PSU). I don't think the XMOS chipset will enjoy 12MBit/s operations, it prolly won't work at all.
   
  BTW, my friend has finally received his U3 and he just lent it to me a few hours ago. Pics(I've hidden the serial#): 







   
  So far, indeed I'm very impressed by the SQ and yes it does sound quite different from my Firestone Bravo! To the point that I believe I will switch too, hah....audio is a pretty nasty hobby as there always seems to be something better sounding out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll be doing some critical listening through the week-end, and will update the OP accordingly. The Windows drivers also support native ASIO, always a nice touch.


----------



## uelover

The U3 is real cool!
   
  I can't seem to buy the viablue coupler anywhere online though. Seems like they only sell it within germany.
   
  The Olimex really cleans up the sound by quite a fair margin. I am sure if there is any ways to get a galvanic isolator onto the U3 the sound would be much better.
   
  How heavy is the U3? Will it strain the female rca plug on your DAC??
   
  As much as I am wary about powering the device directly via the dirty USB power, I am interested to hear how this thingy perform =)


----------



## kr0gg

omg. you mean that at it's price the U3 doesn't have galvanic isolation from PC?


----------



## leeperry

> Originally Posted by *uelover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't seem to buy the viablue coupler anywhere online though. Seems like they only sell it within germany.
> 
> ...


 

 I bought mine here, and they had no problem shipping outside Germany: http://www.audio-hifi-shop.de/product_info.php/products_id/410
   
  The U3 is rather heavy, but of course I always put it on top of of a pile of books/CD's so it won't strain the RCA connector of my DAC's.
   
  Don't get too hung up on ADuM4160, some companies sell audiophile USB filters: http://www.odysseyaudiohk.com/eng/UNR.htm
   
  I've had some emails with them and they made it clear that messing with the data lines was a big no-no, as ADuM4160 is meant to be used within industrial environments. All we really need is galvanic isolation on the coax output, and the U3 has it as you can clearly see a pulse transformer on this picture: http://soundapproach.com/images/cat_149/U3_board.jpg
   
  There is no way to filter 480Mbit USB atm, and I personally prefer to keep the data lines alone(filtering always colors the sound to my ears, much like upsampling)...and tbh, the power isolator in your Olimex dongle is rated at 75 mV ripple, hardly audiophile grade: http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/160257/AIMTEC/AM1D-0505S.html
   
  There's no free lunch to be had from those industrial isolators, either they output a high level of EMI/RFI(ADuM5000 comes to mind) or stellar jitter(from 75 to 150mV ripple).



kr0gg said:


> the U3 doesn't have galvanic isolation from PC?


 

 The U3 runs in fully async mode and has a galvanically isolated coax output, so that would render ADuM4160 useless when it comes to what we care for in computer audio: avoiding ground loops with the dirty computer ground.


----------



## uelover

I have just realized that the viablue plug is not a true 75ohmz impedance plug. I am looking for a male XLR-XLR coupler though if I can find it then U3 will be awesome! Good AES/EBU are way overpriced.


----------



## leeperry

uelover said:


> I have just realized that the viablue plug is not a true 75ohm impedance plug.


 

 IMHO, there's also a lot of commercial fluffing in this department...many experts claim that RCA cannot be 75Ω by design, and that even those shiny non-soldered Canare plugs aren't *really* 75Ω: http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articles/75ohmrca.htm
   
  Some other ppl claim that even BNC is hardly ever true 75Ω in audio because that would drastically increase RMA: http://hifiduino.wordpress.com/2010/03/30/some-audio-wisdom/


> At frequencies encountered in word clock and SDIF2/3 connections, the impedance mismatch problem at the connector is academical


 
   
  And a 75Ω connector isn't quite enough! If it's soldered to a cable, then you can be 99% sure that it won't be true 75Ω in the end.
   
  The BNC connector on the Musiland 01USD was measured as being very close to 75Ω, and as you can see the connector isn't soldered: http://assets.head-fi.org/5/58/5896b76e_IMG_0165.JPG
   
  Solder increases resistance...it's like those DAC's that have gold plated RCA plugs on the outside but not on the inside ^^
   
  I also tried to use a 75Ω BNC coupler w/ two RCA adapters, meaning two of these and one of that but I ended up still preferring the sound of the Viablue. This company knows what sounds good IME.


----------



## uelover

Maybe I will grab one from viablue to try. Still saving up for the usb/coax converter.
   
  Buying a korean product from US (in the case of Stello) is pretty crappy though. Don't seem to find it selling anywhere else.
   
   
  The performance of Berkeley Audio Design Alpha USB may be worth checking out but it is way too pricy.
   

   
http://www.berkeleyaudiodesign.com/products4.html


----------



## Currawong

Maybe if we ask nicely, the guy who got the measurements from the Audiophilleo might be able to do the Stello as well?


----------



## leeperry

> Originally Posted by *uelover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Buying a korean product from US (in the case of Stello) is pretty crappy though. Don't seem to find it selling anywhere else.


 

 Stello have a list of all their resellers worldwide available on their website, my friend simply got in touch w/ the nearest one and there you go..he made a special order as this is a new product, waited a bit et voilà!



currawong said:


> Maybe if we ask nicely, the guy who got the measurements from the Audiophilleo might be able to do the Stello as well?


 

 Not sure who you're referring to? I saw a test on 6moons I think that was giving the most expensive Audiophileo($1K?) having been measured as low as 10ps jitter, and the Halide at 700ps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  OTOH, you can find a lot of subjective comparative reviews that give the Halide as much better sounding than say the Hiface...and some measurements gave the Hiface almost as good jitter-wise as the holy Lynx2 internal soundcards(that are notorious for the tightness of their clocks) but some other measurements gave the Hiface a really really high jitter.
   
  And that's only one part of the story, as jitter can have patterns that will also influence the decoding....the second biggest factor being the chip taking care of decoding S/PDIF into your DAC. The most widely used being CS8414/6, DIR9001 and WM8804/5. IME, they all react differently to the transport and the cable/adapter being used. You can see in that PDF that CS have created a new "low jitter" mode in the legacy CS8416 chip(but then its max sample rate will be capped to 108kHz instead of 192kHz): http://www.cirrus.com/en/pubs/appNote/AN339REV1.pdf
   
  And the third factor is the DAC chip itself, that can also react very differently depending on the S/PDIF decoding chip...they all claim "superior jitter resilience" but CS8416 in legacy 192kHz mode will make it react differently from WM8804 for sure. Anyway, my point is that a jitter figure outside its context doesn't mean much on its own, and can't really become a decisive data to take into consideration IMHO. The same way THD and SNR won't tell you how a DAC/amp will sound in your rig. As usual, there's only one way to find out.


----------



## leeperry

OP updated


----------



## Currawong

The Audiophilleo measurements are in this post FYI.


----------



## leeperry

Interesting! It's 3AM here, I'll check this thread thoroughly tomorrow. But indeed I agree when he says "Everybody else follows along from the extracted clock regardless of the internal pathways for the data" as I really like the sound of CS8414 when using a short RCA male/male adapter and a low jitter transport, but it quickly becomes hollow and jittery to hell when using a 1m coax cable and a cheapo transport. CS8414 has a pretty poor clock extraction recovery algorithm, but if you chew its job it sounds most excellent IME.
   
  To those interested: http://www.gearslutz.com/board/1788545-post2.html


> S/PDIF is a horrendously poorly designed interface. This is because it combines the clock and audio coding onto the same signal. The receiver is supposed to recover the clock from this signal as well as extract the audio data. This turns out to be a non-trivial task, and one that almost always leaves the recovered clock contaminated with signal correlated jitter artefacts.


 
   
  It indeed makes far more sense to slave your transport to your DAC through a word clock signal, but this kind of setup doesn't come cheap.


----------



## K3cT

Does it come bundled with an AES/EBU cable?


----------



## leeperry

k3ct said:


> Does it come bundled with an AES/EBU cable?


 
  Nope, but you can always go


----------



## uelover

I have shamelessly throw a question at Audiophilleo regarding how well it will perform against the U3 given its price premium.
   
  The guy replied that he believes the U3 will have considerably higher jitter and phase noise and that the measurement he took from a XMOS board is not good.
   
  No sure how true his reply is. Hmmm.


----------



## damon54

I have been waiting to hear more on this unit. A tad surprised it does not have I2s capability since I thought it had been spec'd for the Eximus companion piece soon to be released?


----------



## leeperry

uelover said:


> I have shamelessly throw a question at Audiophilleo regarding how well it will perform against the U3 given its price premium.
> 
> The guy replied that he believes the U3 will have considerably higher jitter and phase noise and that the measurement he took from a XMOS board


 
   
  How about showing us the measurements?



damon54 said:


> I have been waiting to hear more on this unit. A tad surprised it does not have I2s capability since I thought it had been spec'd for the Eximus companion piece soon to be released?


 

 from what 6moons say, the Eximus will already have a U3 board embedded: http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/aprilmusic8/3.html


----------



## uelover

I am still awaiting reply from Audiophilleo to get back on me regarding the measurement.


----------



## uelover

Ok. I have just bought myself a Stello U3 =D
   
  It is much heavier than expected so I don't think I can dock it at the back of my DAC with the XLR coupler.
   
  Any AES/ABU cable recommendation??


----------



## leeperry

It's pretty heavy yes, put a pile of books/CD's underneath the U3 until it exactly reaches the level of the input of your DAC and you'll be just fine IME. The best cable is no cable.


----------



## uelover

My desk forbids me from using books or anything else to support the U3 at the back of my DAC because my desk is just too narrow.
   
  It is for this reason that I always buy DAC that is short.
   
  It is either getting a new desk or a simple AES cable which I think is more practical T_T


----------



## leeperry

uelover said:


> It is either getting a new desk or a simple AES cable


 

 which reminds me of the "_Head-Fi, the only place where you can plug headphones into a laptop, have them not work, and say "thank goodness it's just the laptop"_" quote


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> which reminds me of the "_Head-Fi, the only place where you can plug headphones into a laptop, have them not work, and say "thank goodness it's just the laptop"_" quote


 


  Lol. All things are peripherals in the world of audio.
   
  I noticed that U3's performance varies when I shift it around. Was placing it on top of my DAC before moving it some 1m away. Not sure if it is due to interference from my DAC's PSU or the power cord.


----------



## leeperry

uelover said:


> I noticed that U3's performance varies when I shift it around. Was placing it on top of my DAC before moving it some 1m away. Not sure if it is due to interference from my DAC's PSU or the power cord.


 

 "_performance varies_" sounds a bit vague...what do you mean? Maybe your digital cable between the DAC and the U3 is catching interferences.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> "_performance varies_" sounds a bit vague...what do you mean? Maybe your digital cable between the DAC and the U3 is catching interferences.


 


 My guess as well. Won't be investigating into that.
   
  Just gotten myself a DH Labs D110 AES/EBU cable. Will let it and the Stello U3 run in for 1 week to see if the sound ever change =)


----------



## leeperry

so how's that AES/EBU connection doing then? tried to A/B against coax?
   
  BTW, you may wanna roll more serious opamps for the I/V stage of your DAC: http://hifiduino.wordpress.com/2011/07/31/sabre32-vs-sabre32/


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> so how's that AES/EBU connection doing then? tried to A/B against coax?
> 
> BTW, you may wanna roll more serious opamps for the I/V stage of your DAC: http://hifiduino.wordpress.com/2011/07/31/sabre32-vs-sabre32/


 

 I have just gotten 2 dual HD opamp from Bursons and had passed my DAC to the guy who carries it to see what other mods he could do for me. I will get back my DAC next week.
   
  Never do any A/B against coaxial yet.


----------



## leeperry

Those discrete opamps are notoriously power hungry and require at least ±18V to give their best, but I guess your reseller will ensure that this is all OK.
   
  OTOH, the tube stage will color the sound to such extents that you might quickly reach the point of diminishing returns.
   
  This said, looking forward to your impressions over AES/EBU


----------



## uelover

Yeah I was worried about that too which is why I passed my entire DAC to him instead of just buying the HD opamps and then plugging it in myself.
   
  I will be relying on the Burson HD Opamp for the detail, speed and body while the tube for the roundedness.
   
  Doing a comparison between the AES/EBU and Coaxial input will be easy because it is just with a flick of the switch =)


----------



## uelover

I have finally taken the effort to compare the sound between the AES/EBU and the Coaxial output of the Stello U3.
   
  I hooked both cables from the Stello U3 directly into my Eastern Electric DAC. I could switch between the two inputs on-the-fly via the source selector on my DAC.
   
  The cables used are the DH Labs D110 as well as the Monoprice coaxial rca cable.
   
*Result*: I really have a hard to picking up the difference between the coaxial and aes input. The coaxial is ever so slightly warmer and the AES/EBU is slightly more detailed. This is upon utmost scrutiny and constant repeating of the same portion of a single track. If I were to have any input switched at random, I will not be able to tell which input is being used.
   
*Conclusion*: I think that the coaxial output on the U3 is every bit as good as its AES/EBU output so potential buyers should not fret about not being able to fully maximize the U3 converter by tapping onto its AES/EBU feature.
   
   
  I have had the Stello U3 for some time now and I can say that I really really like it. I don't find the Audio-GD DI with PSU any great performer but for this U3, I think it will be here with me for a long time =)
   
   
  EDIT:
   
  After owning the U3 for an extended period of time, I re-run the above comparison again. This time round, I have notice a large difference between the coaxial and the AES/EBU.
   
  I am not sure if I should attribute that difference to (1) the different cable used for coaxial and AES, (2) the difference between the inputs on my DAC, or (3) the difference between the outputs on the U3.


----------



## leeperry

I'm not too surprised because AES/EBU is essentially the same as S/PDIF...the only diff being that it's balanced and allows for longer cables. The major drawback of the latter is still very much there in the former: no discrete clocking signal.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> I'm not too surprised because AES/EBU is essentially the same as S/PDIF...the only diff being that it's balanced and allows for longer cables. The major drawback of the latter is still very much there in the former: no discrete clocking signal.


 


 Many people will nonetheless recommend AES/EBU over Coaxial given a choice. Even Alex, the maker of my DAC, as well as the local reseller for Stello U3, advised me to go AES/EBU input.
   
  I think that upgrading the clock on the DAC may help more.


----------



## leeperry

uelover said:


> Many people will nonetheless recommend AES/EBU over Coaxial given a choice. Even Alex, the maker of my DAC, as well as the local reseller for Stello U3, advised me to go AES/EBU input.
> 
> I think that upgrading the clock on the DAC may help more.


 

 Indeed, it might very well be that the AES/EBU receiving chips do a better job(clock recovery and all) than their S/PDIF counterparts, being a professional broadcast protocol and all.


----------



## Duckman

A naive question(er) here:
   
  With the U3, is it necessary to have a 'good' USB cable?
   
  I assume a 'good' SPDIF cable would offer some sonic improvement, but am not sure about the USB going in.
   
  Cheers!
   
  Dave


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





duckman said:


> A naive question(er) here:
> 
> With the U3, is it necessary to have a 'good' USB cable?
> 
> ...


 

 Will let you know once I get the time to test it.


----------



## Duckman

I found my unit has some noise. Every few seconds there is a very quiet click or pop. Tried swapping USB cables, SPDIF cables, USB outputs on the Mac, coax inputs on the DAC1... same noises every time. It's very subtle and very annoying.
   
  I'm taking it back today for a replacement.


----------



## uelover

I am sorry to hear about that. Hope that your retailer will be able to get it replaced quick. I am using Mac too and everything works very well.


----------



## schuetz

Just a word to say that this nice little piece of hardware (Stello U3) works perfectly under GNU/Linux. Here is how it is seen by alsa.
  I plugged it into an usb port on a dedicated audiophile computer (without screen and keyboard/mouse) that runs the MPD server. That way, I'm sure the usb controller is not shared between various usb ports and devices.This configuration: only one usb port used, no graphical layer... may also minimize interruptions.
   
  The MPD server addresses directly the hardware. Here is the alsa section of /etc/mpd.conf
   
  audio_output {
         type            "alsa"
         name            "April Music Stello U3"
         auto_resample   "no"
         device          "cards.pcm.iec958"    # "hw:0,0"
         mixer_type      "disabled"
 }
  
  I'm really happy for I'm a chamber music live concert enthousiast, mainly string quartets, and could'nt imagine to get such life with recorded music.


----------



## arnaud

That's quite a minimalist approach . Without screen and peripherals, how do you interact with the machine? From another linux machine on the same network, this one with a GUI and all?
   
  Quote: 





schuetz said:


> Just a word to say that this nice little piece of hardware (Stello U3) works perfectly under GNU/Linux. Here is how it is seen by alsa.
> I plugged it into an usb port on a dedicated audiophile computer (without screen and keyboard/mouse) that runs the MPD server. That way, I'm sure the usb controller is not shared between various usb ports and devices.This configuration: only one usb port used, no graphical layer... may also minimize interruptions.
> 
> The MPD server addresses directly the hardware. Here is the alsa section of /etc/mpd.conf
> ...


----------



## schuetz

With any mpd client: from an Android or ios device or any other computer (mac/pc) on the local or even remote nework.


----------



## arnaud

I had forgotten about the question lol


----------



## leeperry

BTW, there's a firmware update available: http://www.aprilmusic.com/eng/bbs/bbsView.php?id=21&page=1&code=bbs_product_m


----------



## uelover

Thank you for the updates leeperry.
   
  Sadly I am using a Mac and there is no way I could update my firmware...


----------



## leeperry

uelover said:


> Sadly I am using a Mac and there is no way I could update my firmware.


 
   
  How about bootcamp or so?


----------



## uelover

Ok I have successfully updated the firmware via Parallels. =)


----------



## leeperry

good for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  BTW, the owner of 6moons put more impressions about the U3 on the audiogon forum: http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr.pl?ddgtl&1232005991&openflup&42&4


----------



## leeperry

BTW, all those XMOS units share the same windows driver and some companies release fresher releases than others...I'm currently running the DacMagic+ 1.43.3 drivers: http://www.cambridgeaudio.com/support_products.php?PID=872&Title=Support
   


 


   
  You can get vanilla 1.43 drivers here: http://www.lindemann-audio.de/en/service/downloads/usb-drivers/
   
  All you need to do is adding the U3 ID's to the "Models sections" of both .inf files, et voilà! I can provide instructions if anyone needs.
   
  There's also another maker providing a XMOS firmware, but it doesn't have the same binary size as the U3, so I'd rather not link to it. PM me if you feel adventurous ^^


----------



## uelover

I realized that 6moons has updated their website on their official impressions of the U3 as well as the Eximus DP1


----------



## customNuts

Quote: 





duckman said:


> A naive question(er) here:
> 
> With the U3, is it necessary to have a 'good' USB cable?
> 
> ...


 

 Hey mate, did you ever get to hear the jk mk3, if so how did they compare?


----------



## Mikeb

i have downloded the lindman usb driver and extracted the zip file but can only see one inf file also can you explain more fully what to do step by step if possible, also is the kindman better sounding than the official stello driver.


----------



## leeperry

I haven't tried the 1.43 Lindermann because the DacMagic+ installer states 1.43.3 and tusbaudio.sys has a different binary content.
   
  I only have the release notes for 1.22 but each new version has had tons of bug fixes and 1.43.3 is a year older. Placebo or not, I prefer the sound of 1.43.3 on the Stello Eximus DP1(that has a U3 embedded) indeed.
   
  All those drivers have two .inf files, add these and you'll be good to go w/ the U3:
   
*causbaudio.inf*


> ;******************************************************************************
> ; Models sections
> ;------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> [_Models]
> ...


 
   
*causbaudioks.inf*


> ;******************************************************************************
> ; Models sections
> ;------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> [_Models]
> ...


----------



## leeperry

Am I going nuts or ASIO4ALL and this native ASIO driver sound quite different? I thought it was placebo the first time, but now I really find A4A colored...I'll try again tomorrow w/ fresh ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And I was hoping that W8 would provide USB Class 2.0 support, but it seems that m$ simply doesn't care


----------



## uelover

I'm clueless about windows.


----------



## uelover

Any idea on ways to improve the USB data signal on the Stello?
   
  The Stello is being powered by USB line and I am aware of potential improvements if we can clean up the power line. However, USB isolator could not be used since there are none that is USB Class 2 compatible.
   
  Just wondering, could the Acoustic Revive bring improvement to the Stello? I could feed the power line through the Olimex isolator and power it up with an Audio GD or King Rex USB power while connecting the data line to my computer, thus separating the power and the data line.
   
  Nonetheless, it will be an extremely expensive project =)


----------



## leeperry

yeah, I'm also having all sorts of thoughts about what to improve and how...but if your primary use is speakers, you will gain far more by putting that money into DRC and foamy bass traps and so. It also boils down to what S/PDIF receiver your DAC uses?
   
  I've also read raving feedback about that USB cable you just mentioned, but their sales pitch is the usual blabla WW has been using since forever, and my $4 Lacie Flatcable also has discrete power and data lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Personally, I'm looking into feeding isolated I2S to the DP-1, but isolation adds distortion and jitter...whatever via coax, USB or I2S: http://hifiduino.wordpress.com/2011/11/24/which-digital-isolators-for-i2s-or-not/
   
  I've read on the rock-grotto forum that isolated I2S sounded more laid back than non-isolated off the very same board, so I'm afraid that it could veil the trebles like ADuM4160 does. And strangely the Stello U2 had a I2S output, but not the U3...but I guess it wasn't isolated anyway.
   
  I also read many ppl stating that pulse transformers over coax would add jitter and color the sound, which makes sense as nothing's free in this world.
   
  The PSU input on your Olimex dongle goes through a switching-mode regulator, so there is little point in using anything advanced. Olimex told me that I should tap any serious PSU directly onto the USB output power pins.
   
  To get back to this $350 USB cable supposedly sounding OHMAGAD-IT'S-LIKE-THEY'RE-SINGING-IN-MY-ROOM, it might very well be the case...but it's like those $50 gold plated fuses, even if they sound "better" someone is obviously getting ripped off badly. You can rest assured that they get those USB cables for less than $5 in Shenzhen and those fuses for 50 cents or so. I've spoken w/ cable believers who told me that the actual cost didn't matter and that they were paying for R&D, giving me the totally off-topic example that when you buy a piece of art you don't ask how much its actual cost was.
   
  There are some hi-speed USB2 isolators, but they use optical isolation so it will be a jitter feast, haha.


----------



## uelover

My DAC uses ESS9018. It is the best DAC I could find under USD2k.
   
  Me and Currawong had used the Olimex dongle in conjunction with Audio-GD PSU and the improvement is very big. Other guys using the Audio GD DI are using that configuration as well. Too bad I have sold away my Olimex and the PSU so I can't try it at the moment.
   
  In any case, I think you have missed the whole point of my question:
   
  1) I am *not* looking at astronomical price USB cable and believe that they work wonders because of their price. I am looking at one which I could split the power and data line into two separate cables, with the data line going from my Mac to the Stello, and with the power line going through the Audio GD PSU -> Olimex -> USB output.
  2) I am *not* trying to improve the signal coming out of the Stello U3, but I am trying to improve the signal that is going into the Stello U3 (which is USB of course)
   
  Theoretically, the following configuration will work:
   
  Mac 1st USB output -> Data Line                   
  Audio GD PSU -> Olimex -> Mac 2nd USB Output -> Power Line
   
  Data Line + Power Line ==> USB Input to Stello U3
   
  In reality, nobody knows. I know that the Acoustic Revive USB cable is vastly overpriced. It could be made with a cost at perhaps 5% of the retail price of that cable. Sadly, there isn't any other vendor who makes a USB cable of that technical configuration and it certainly doesn't help that I don't know how to make one myself.


----------



## leeperry

How about trying that LaCie flat cable? I'm listening to it on the DP-1 as I'm typing this, the SQ/SS depth and width are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If you wanna try a fancy USB cable, I'd try this one: http://www.head-fi.org/t/500466/nuforce-shipping-high-performance-usb-and-3-5mm-cables-in-2-weeks/15#post_6801885
   
  Now listen to this(read it with a foreign accent to make it more credible): "*Multiple Litz conductors arranged in a star-configuration*" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  BTW, the U3 in the DP-1 is also USB powered because it installs perfectly even if the DP-1 isn't connected to the mains. The Firestone Bravo doesn't, and neither does the Asus Essence One, proving that both their USB interfaces aren't draining the computer 5V.
   
  well, buy some DIY USB connectors, use 2x2 discrete solid copper cables for data and power, wrap them into ESR paper while you're at it, get the power cable through an Olimex + top notch PSU et voilà? or try a reclocker such as the Firestone Bravo + its own Supplier PSU?
   
  I also noticed an improvement when using the TeraX2 PSU on the Olimex, but specs don't lie and there is indeed a switching-mode regulator in the power path so it will impact the SQ to an extent.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> I also noticed an improvement when using the TeraX2 PSU on the Olimex, but specs don't lie and there is indeed a switching-mode regulator in the power path so it will impact the SQ to an extent.


 

 The spec of the Olimex is incompatible with the Stello U3. That is why I am proposing using the Olimex in the pathway of the power line to tap onto power from an external source instead from the USB power. It will be away from the data line so that there won't be any impact on the data transfer that may hinder the SQ.
   
  There won't be any way to clean up the data line so at least there is a way to clean up the power line without affecting anything else.
   
  I will want to try soldering but I think I will burn my room down before I succeed


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> I've also read raving feedback about that USB cable you just mentioned, but their sales pitch is the usual blabla WW has been using since forever, and my $4 Lacie Flatcable also has discrete power and data lines


 

 You use a 4 pin USB cables?


----------



## leeperry

I use this cable: 


  you can see that there's 8mm between the power and data lines: 


   
  I read someone on another forum who cut this cable in two for science sake's and indeed one side of the flat cable takes care of data and the other of power, the same topology WW has been hyping since forever. It's an Ultraviolet $4 knock off and it sounds exquisite to my ears...try it, you might like it too


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> I use this cable:


 


  Shame they only do it in 1.2 metre size.  My 160D sits further away.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





brainfood said:


> Shame they only do it in 1.2 metre size.  My 160D sits further away.


 

 Compensate with your coaxial cable? Or you do a direct dock at the back?


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Compensate with your coaxial cable? Or you do a direct dock at the back?


 


  I don't own a spdif converter yet.  Run USB direct from notebook to Burson.  I'm trying to decide between the Audiophilia or U3.  Which has the edge?


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





brainfood said:


> I don't own a spdif converter yet.  Run USB direct from notebook to Burson.  I'm trying to decide between the Audiophilia or U3.  Which has the edge?


 


  Never had the chance to compare them directly. The U3 looks better technically. Audiophilleo didn't do a direct comparison with the U3 and could not explain me to why their product will be better when I emailed them.
   
  My guess is that the U3 outperforms them in the results so it will be detrimental if they were to publish the comparison (especially when the U3 is cheaper than Audiophilleo).


----------



## leeperry

brainfood said:


> Shame they only do it in 1.2 metre size.  My 160D sits further away.


 

 The longer the cable, the higher the jitter and the more prone to interferences it'll get


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Never had the chance to compare them directly. The U3 looks better technically. Audiophilleo didn't do a direct comparison with the U3 and could not explain me to why their product will be better when I emailed them.
> 
> My guess is that the U3 outperforms them in the results so it will be detrimental if they were to publish the comparison (especially when the U3 is cheaper than Audiophilleo).


 
   
   
  Trouble is though, without hearing it, it's always guess work trying to make sense of scraps of internet opinions.  
   
  I've noticed one person clearly preferring the Audiophilleo over the U3 on this thread (post 66) : http://www.stereo.net.au/forums/showthread.php/38545-Hi-fi-World-DAC-shoot-out/page3
   
  But that's only one opinion of course.  I'm veering towards the U3


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> The longer the cable, the higher the jitter and the more prone to interferences it'll get


 


  Thanks for the advice  Lee Perry.  I'm using a cheap as chips 3M cable at the moment.  BTW, big thumbs up for your detailed, insightful and helpful posts!


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





brainfood said:


> Trouble is though, without hearing it, it's always guess work trying to make sense of scraps of internet opinions.
> 
> I've noticed one person clearly preferring the Audiophilleo over the U3 on this thread (post 66) : http://www.stereo.net.au/forums/showthread.php/38545-Hi-fi-World-DAC-shoot-out/page3
> 
> But that's only one opinion of course.  I'm veering towards the U3


 

 Yeah I have read that guy's opinion. He prefers the Empirical Offramp to Audiophilleo to the U3, each in increasing prices.
   
  But like what you said, without hearing it for yourself, it is impossible to determine which is better.


----------



## leeperry

And at this level of excellence, the infamous synergy matter comes into play because there isn't a single transport or S/PDIF receiver that does everything right. Impedance mismatches, output voltage, clock recovery of the receiving chip, the way it's output/reclocked to the DAC chip, etc etc. I don't think you can say "XX is better, bar none.", you can only say "I've tried XX YY and ZZ, and on this very DAC I personally prefered XX".


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> And at this level of excellence, the infamous synergy matter comes into play because there isn't a single transport or S/PDIF receiver that does everything right. *Impedance mismatches, output voltage*, clock recovery of the receiving chip, the way it's output/reclocked to the DAC chip, etc etc.


 

  
  Why will digital signal be subjected to those problems? They are issues with analog signals. We are talking about USB/SPDIF converters here, Impedance are either 75ohms or 110ohms.


----------



## leeperry

Impedance of what? the cable? the connectors? the PCB of the DAC board that goes up to the DAC chip inputs? and how is the USB signal encoded/transmitted? m2tech's tech support always advises to use NEC chipsets when ppl have problems with AMD controllers or so, and look at those HDMI eye jitter patterns: http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.erenumerique.fr%2Fqualite_des_connexions_dvi_nvidia_et_ati_assurent_ils_-art-820-11.html
   
  Most of these graphic cards are out of specs! Luckily HDMI has an embedded ECC(unlike USB and S/PDIF) so apart from the fact that long cables will work in some graphic card/display combinations and not in others, the impact of those sloppy TMDS encoders is rather limited. Anyway, the HDMI specs call for optical fiber for >5m cable because the electrical attenuation gets too high.
   
  I would need to find the URL again, but an audiophile myths debunker blog was showing that when everything is out of specs in a S/PDIF rig(and from what they said, it pretty much always is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), it's completely normal that every cable/adapter would sound different. I can certainly attest that I believe hearing SQ differences between my Intel USB 2.0 controller and a PCI-E USB 3.0 NEC chip with the Firestone Bravo....which one was better is hard to say. I guess this hobby boils down to finding a sonic color you will enjoy on as permanent of a basis as possible, because EVERYTHING colors the sound IME.
   
  And I really don't think that all S/PDIF receivers provide the same subjective sound either, you can look at the reviews on those DIR9001/WM8805/CS8416 boards for the Audio-GD gear...I also read comparative reviews of DIR9001/CS8414 and I would definitely agreed with them based on my own experiments w/ the old Firestone Spitfire and its newer MK2 counterpart. It would only make sense that all those receivers would react differently to different USB transports
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  My fav is still WM880x but it's merciless and you'd better have a beefy output stage to compensate for its very clear sound. The Asus Essence One is using the AKM4113, it's hard to characterize its sound as it's mandatorily reclocked by the onboard Sharc DSP anyway...but I really enjoy how it doesn't make nasty glitches when you switch sample rates


----------



## SteveM324

Are the 2 outputs of the U3 active at the same time such that I could have 2 DACs connected to it at the same time?   Also any thoughts on whether the Aqvox linear power supply would work with the U3 and if so, might it improve SQ?  Here is a link to it: http://www.aqvox.de/usb-power_en.html


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





stevem324 said:


> Are the 2 outputs of the U3 active at the same time such that I could have 2 DACs connected to it at the same time?   Also any thoughts on whether the Aqvox linear power supply would work with the U3 and if so, might it improve SQ?  Here is a link to it: http://www.aqvox.de/usb-power_en.html


 


  Sorry, cannot answer but it's a bit too pricey for me at 110 Euro, incl shipping.


----------



## leeperry

I was having more thoughts about cables, the Lacie FlatCable has the great feature that the power and data lines are as discrete as can get(even more so than on the WW)...I guess we could cut the cable in two and wrap each side into ERS/aluminium foil+black electrician tape? It looks so ugly in sky blue anyway, couldn't get any worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Chomerics have EMI shielding wrap, but they advise 50% overlap and only give away 5" samples: http://www.chomerics.com/products/shieldwrap.htm


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> I was having more thoughts about cables, the Lacie FlatCable


 

  Mine just arrived and plugging it in now.  If it compares well to the $300+ cables, it will be a bargain.  It's replacing a very basic one though.


----------



## Szadzik

Subscribed.


----------



## leeperry

brainfood said:


> Mine just arrived and plugging it in now.  If it compares well to the $300+ cables, it will be a bargain.  It's replacing a very basic one though.


 

 TBH, I didn't like it on the Firestone Bravo(+Supplier PSU), but neither did I like the WW Starlight and Ultraviolet...my best sounding cable on this combo was a freebie that came w/ an ebay DAC, the DAC sounded like **** but the cable was most excellent on the Bravo(far less colored SS). I think there are too many factors into play:
  -accepting to get robbed by greedy OEM sellers who buy the cables for a few bucks in Shenzhen, make stellar markups and bribe all (UK) magazines and websites to sing along that it's teh best cable EVR and that you need it so badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -USB chipset tolerances to jitter, rise times yada yada...they can't possibly be all equal. You get what you pay for IMO...I see the TE7022L chip as a slightly more advanced Realtek, when the XMOS seems far more advanced, with two discrete clocks, truly async operations etc.
  -whether the USB power is in use, it wasn't on the Bravo and it very much is on the U3
   
  so we got the usual infamous synergy matter between cable inner and outer interferences/USB chipset tolerances/etc etc, the subjective bias and so on...all I know is that this $6 Lacie cable provides a very clear soundstage and a highly refined subjective SQ to my ears on the U3. I just find it sad when ppl spend twice more on the coax cable than on their hiface, or up to 50% of the price of their V-DAC in a WW cable.
   
  But it's the same story w/ everything, how much does a LCD-3 cost to manufacture? 3K on an ortho phone sounds just as silly as $300 on a mere silver plated copper cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  moonboy told me a long time ago that he would prefer a cheap phone off a killer source/amp combo than the opposite, and I tend to agree. Spend the money on your source/amp more than on overpriced cables or phones.


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> TBH, I didn't like it on the Firestone Bravo(+Supplier PSU), but neither did I like the WW Starlight and Ultraviolet...my best sounding cable on this combo was a freebie that came w/ an ebay DAC, the DAC sounded like **** but the cable was most excellent on the Bravo(far less colored SS). I think there are too many factors into play:
> -accepting to get robbed by greedy OEM sellers who buy the cables for a few bucks in Shenzhen, make stellar markups and bribe all (UK) magazines and websites to sing along that its's teh best cable EVR and that you need it so badly
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Good post Leeperry!


----------



## MikeW

Im looking at this U3 as well as Audiophileo 2, Art Legato, Audio GD DI (a version, reclocked x-fi coax), and the SOtM Xmos solution.. I think i've eliminated the Halide bridge from my options, seems a bit "old". 
   
  Im kind of leaning towards the Legato.. no usb power, cherry picked clocks, streamlength tech.. nice cables included.. 44.1 only but i don't really care as the reason for this was to put all the $$$ into a great 44.1 clock and not comprimise. This thing looks overbuilt by some folks in texas with a real passion for audio.


----------



## leeperry

44.1-only is really ghetto...no 48kHz movies, no HD audio, and they don't say anything about 24bit either for an improved SQ of DSP(EQ/crossfeed) in your media player...back to the stone age really.


----------



## MikeW

Really? i can't believe that's your argument against it. I don't think i own a single hi-res audio file in my entire library. I don't watch movies on my PC, and even if I did you can set windows to automatically resample to 44.1 for anything directsound (gaming, movies etc). 
   
  I don't use DSP's or EQ's, i prefer a pure, bit-perfect, redbook 44.1 stream. 
   
  Not to mention that high res music, _downsampled _to 44.1 sounds better on this thing then Hiface.. This thing compares to Wavelength Wavelink.. at twice the cost, I think it's a step above AP2. And it's cheaper.. 
   
  I need to do some more reading though, perhaps you've seen a negative review of the Legato i havent.. I know i've been using my system for years, happily with mere 44.1 and don't see that changing. To each their own, but i think your being a bit harsh.


----------



## leeperry

Oh, I've got nothing to sell here...if you don't care for either movies, DSP(crossfeed is mandatory for me on headphones, otherwise my brain gets extremely upset) or HD audio...then yeah, I guess you should be fine.
   
  Saying that X transport is better than Y out of its context is meaningless IMHO...it depends on the S/PDIF receiver chip built into the DAC device(they're far from all equal when it comes to clock recovery:CS8416 in 192kHz mode has more than half a nanosecond of jitter at 44.1kHz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), whether it's being reclocked, isolated, how long the cable was, how long the I2S path to the DAC chip is, the quality of the PSU, etc etc.. There's no hard rule, and w/ a male/male adapter(such as on the AP2, but you can also use them on any other transport), a good reclocker, etc etc...the diff between all those transports can get thinner and thinner. And at this rate, 44.1kHz will still be a major bottleneck for the ppl who don't only listen to CDDA. Either way, the only way to know which of these transports is "better" on YOUR own rig is to try them all...I'm sure you could obtain them from companies w/ return policies. My experience is that no fancy graph or cyber-hearsay can be solely trusted when it comes to synergy matters and personal preference.
   
  The nice thing about the U3 is that it's USB Audio Class 2.0 compliant, hopefully W8 will support it natively and there won't be any need for proprietary drivers whatsoever...this is as future proof as you can get. You also get native ASIO from the get go


----------



## leeperry

BTW, just for the record, someone on a local forum compared the Lacie Flatcable to the WW UltraViolet on an EVO+external battery+jplay4 and claimed to hear a very obvious SQ improvement...so indeed, I don't see any good reason to make WW even richer than they already are by selling copper at the price of gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And I rest my case that wrapping its two data/power portions into discrete ESR paper/aluminium foil could improve its shielding even further...another cheap experiment to conduct down the line ^^


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> BTW, just for the record, someone on a local forum compared the Lacie Flatcable to the WW UltraViolet on an EVO+external battery+jplay4 and claimed to hear a very obvious SQ improvement...so indeed, I don't see any good reason to make WW even richer than they already are by selling copper at the price of gold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Enjoying my Lacie.  Cheers, Mr Perry


----------



## leeperry

I'm currently looking into improving the shielding of the cable and aluminium foil is apparently pretty ghetto, especially if you don't connect the shield to either ground terminal of the cable. I need to source EMI shielding wrap or ERS paper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Yep, it's a great sounding cable on the U3


----------



## BrainFood

I could try that myself.  I have a few sheets or ERS that I got from Stilpoints years ago.


----------



## leeperry

sounds good! but ERS paper is pretty pricey apparently?
   
  3M also got many adhesive tapes that could fit the bill: http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?mwsId=66666UuZjcFSLXTtMxMXOXs6EVuQEcuZgVs6EVs6E666666--&fn=78812447023_A.pdf


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> sounds good! but ERS paper is pretty pricey apparently?
> 
> 3M also got many adhesive tapes that could fit the bill: http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?mwsId=66666UuZjcFSLXTtMxMXOXs6EVuQEcuZgVs6EVs6E666666--&fn=78812447023_A.pdf


 


  They were a bit.


----------



## MikeW

Think im gonna go with Audio GD DI afterall..
   
  U3 is to close in price to A2..
   
  DI is better then V-link/Hiface, and compares well to Halide Bridge, is more versitile as well..
   
  U3/A2 is no doubt better, but i just can't justify the cost right now. Not when these devices are just getting started good, and will be 150$ in 2 years, im not made of money, don't want to take that kinda hit.
   
  I did alot of reading on U3 over last few days, from what i gather it's not as good as A2. I've never heard either so take that with a grain of salt.
   
  Im also trying to be patient and buy the DI Used, 40$ shipping from china kinda sucks the value out a little bit.


----------



## vrln

Right now the good USB-SPDIF converters are quite overpriced. It´s mostly because of the XMOS board, that costs something like 99 euros already. If you want to make a standard markup with these the price has to be quite high. It´s only a question of time something similar is available at sub-10 euro prices (like the Tenor chips used in many cheaper converters). The early adapters always have to pay extra, just the way it goes.
   
  Having owned the DI and HiFace, I can recommend the DI. It´s clearly superior, and more versatile as well. My friend who has the stock HiFace EVO feels the DI is at least as good as it is.


----------



## leeperry

> Originally Posted by *MikeW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just can't justify the cost right now.


 
   
  the last few percents will always cost ya...the most important thing is that you don't regret going cheap a few days/weeks down the line ^^
  


brainfood said:


> I could try that myself.  I have a few sheets or ERS that I got from Stilpoints years ago.


 

 I've done some quick A/B cable rolling, the Lacie kills all my other cables in SS clarity. I seriously need to find something easy and not too pricey in order to discretely wrap those damn wires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  This would be over the top and not too practical, though: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180786782252 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*PS:* we may have a winner: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270770739809


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> I've done some quick A/B cable rolling, the Lacie kills all my other cables in SS clarity. I seriously need to find something easy and not too pricey in order to discretely wrap those damn wires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Looks good.  I'll take my scissors to that ERS if your results are positive.


----------



## leeperry

Yep, I just passed the order together w/ a few spare Lacie's too so I can quickly A/B the EMI shield supposedly audible effect. It's a 30 meters roll so I will do a lot of overlap(as Chomerics advise), sandwiched between non-conductive electrician tape layers...the cable will finally be black on the outside, as it should have always been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And to get back to the price matter, good clocks cost...the ref XMOS board is using jellybean 100ppm or so clocks, and the Tenor chips use a single low resolution 12 MHz clock so you can't really compare these two solutions to higher grade transports IMO.


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> Yep, I just passed the order together w/ a few spare Lacie's too so I can quickly A/B the EMI shield supposedly audible effect. It's a 30 meters roll so I will do a lot of overlap(as Chomerics advise), sandwiched between non-conductive electrician tape layers...the cable will finally be black on the outside, as it should have always been


 

  If it's not too much bother, perhaps you could post a picture or two while wrapping with the various tapes- for the sake of guidance.-)
   
  Did you ever get to buy that USB to I2S XMOS board for the DP1's I2S input? (Edit: maybe that's a question best directed to the DP1 thread)


----------



## MikeW

so it looks like the Anedio U2 is very similiar to the Stello U3.. at 390$. They do brag about their pulse transformer as if it's something special too..


----------



## leeperry

mikew said:


> so it looks like the Anedio U2 is very similiar to the Stello U3.. at 390$. They do brag about their pulse transformer as if it's something special too..


 

 Oh lookee, the U3 is already obsolete...cruel computer world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  This said, they didn't use the same kind of clocks as in the U3...I don't think the package they used is available for <10ppm.
   
  Yep, many ppl state that pulse transformers add jitter. Isolation is never free jitter/ripple/distortion wise, but its pros are usually well worth the cons.
  


> Originally Posted by *BrainFood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it's not too much bother, perhaps you could post a picture or two while wrapping with the various tapes- for the sake of guidance.-)
> 
> Did you ever get to buy that USB to I2S XMOS board for the DP1's I2S input? (Edit: maybe that's a question best directed to the DP1 thread)


 


  I really concur w/ this review: http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/acousticrevive2/2.html


> A lesser cable (converter, USB DAC) washes out the soundstage. This is probably the strongest artifact of bad USB sound.


 
   
  The SS on the Lacie was very noticeably clearer and wider than on my other cables. I did spend more than 1H A/Bing a handful of them.
   
  Reading this review has given me new ideas:
  -buy half a dozen Lacie's
  -do what I previously said on one of them
  -cut the power wires on the computer side on another, and use two discrete connectors for data and power, together w/ better shielding/wrapping like copper braid, black techflex and so on
  -add a ferrite on the power wires
  -A/B them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  That Acoustic Cable blabla is selling for $500/meter, there's no way in hell I'm paying this kind of money.
   
  I'd like to find better looking connectors than this, though: http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-type-male-Plug-solder-kit-rewireable-/220924198816
   


> Originally Posted by *BrainFood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you ever get to buy that USB to I2S XMOS board for the DP1's I2S input? (Edit: maybe that's a question best directed to the DP1 thread)


 
   
  It should ship soon, but yes I prefer to keep it in the DP-1 thread. I will give an update about it in due time


----------



## leeperry

Oh, and this PDF shows what regular ferrites do to USB signals on page 5: http://www.tdk.de/company/ACM2012SeriesPromotionMaterial.pdf
   
  These USB connectors look as good as it's gonna get I think: http://www.ebay.com/itm/10X-USB-4pin-4-Pin-Plug-Male-Socket-Soldering-Connector-Plastic-Cover-Backshells-/160685779677


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> That Acoustic Cable blabla is selling for $500/meter, there's no way in hell I'm paying this kind of money.


 


  Yeah, those pricey cables probably sound great, mostly, but there just seem to be too many other variables affecting the sound with computer audio- anything from choice of software player, its particular settings, source hardware, transport etc, etc.  Like you said, the Lacie wasn't that great with one DAC but much better with another.  
   
  I look forward to your findings with regards to the shielding and more.


----------



## leeperry

Well, my favorite cable at the time gives a narrower soundstage, a bloated bass and very shrill trebles on the U3 compared to the Lacie....it's got two ferrites, and you can see what these nasty things do to USB signals in that PDF I linked earlier. Bloated bass can be seductive, I think that was my problem. The DP-1 also deceived me when I first got it because its bass was never bloated or boomy, and many of my favorite songs sounded WAY different. It really takes a fairly high range DAC to gain the ability to nitpick about USB cables subjective clarity IME.
   
  I think the best thing to do will be to only cut the power wires on the computer side and reroute them to a third party USB connector...even though I'm not sure whether that'll change anything at all if I use heavy shielding, but hey the cable costs $6 so I do what I want


----------



## leeperry

uelover said:


> Hmm have just received Olimex USB isolator.
> 
> I assume that U3 will work with the isolator, just that it will lose the async feature???


 

 Did you ever try BTW? The Musiland supports up to 24/96 through ADuM4160 AFAIK, OTOH the Hiface wouldn't work at all.


----------



## uelover

I have tried the Olimex on U3. The max output falls back to somewhere between 16-24bits and 44.1khz to 48khz. Can't remember the exact value.
   
  It will still work though.


----------



## uelover

On a side note, I have been on a lookout for the LaCie USB cable for a long time. The cost of the cable (after factoring into shipment), costs USD40 which is quite ridiculous.


----------



## leeperry

So it works after all, interesting =)
   
  You can always bribe a US head-fi member to ship you one: http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=lacie+usb+flat+cable&hl=en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=5550716588549145362#scoring=p


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> So it works after all, interesting =)
> 
> You can always bribe a US head-fi member to ship you one: http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=lacie+usb+flat+cable&hl=en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=5550716588549145362#scoring=p


----------



## leeperry

As much as the Lacie USB Flat Cable sounds great, we can easily guess that they didn't go overboard w/ shielding for this kind of price....I'm eagerly awaiting my copper EMI shielding tape, the goal being this kind of shielding: http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=PGUSBPC

  They seem to have shielded the power wires together, but I think I will shield the 4 wires individually, then keep them flat w/ several mm between them for insulation purposes


----------



## uelover

Edited on the original post itself.


----------



## leeperry

BTW, seen on a local forum:
   

   
  That's what I've been doing since day one, but he's also doing it w/ XLR:


----------



## ROBSCIX

That is a common thing to do with such devices.  Why use a cable if you can get away with a short adapter?
  Male RCA to RCA, Male XLR to XLR...very common adapters.


----------



## leeperry

Quote: 





uelover said:


>


 
   
  Ever managed to try the Lacie Flat Cable then?
   
  One thing that would be really sweet would be someone finding a way to hack I2S out of the U3, much like all the Musiland hacking that's been taking place on this blog for years: http://hifiduino.wordpress.com/2011/09/02/hifiduino-bii-musiland-in-japan/
   
  And apparently the XMOS chipset is compatible w/ ADuM4160 at low sample rates, so that would become a pretty sweet solution for isolated I2S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  AES/EBU is just balanced S/PDIF, using one of those short adapters they should more or less sound identical. I2S is another ball park altogether.


----------



## leeperry

BTW, NAD have the 1.55 Thesycon drivers available for download: http://nadelectronics.com/download-agree/120302080920-NAD-USB-Audio-Driver.zip|NAD%20USB%20Driver
   
  The .inf editing explained in the previous pages works perfectly


----------



## Joytoy

I recently received STELLO U3 connected with Wireworld Ultraviolet USB and MIT RCA Digital Reference to the Bryston DAC BDA1
  trasfer data: Netbook i3 380M Win 7 64bit Fidelizer WASAPI Sox 4x, Sonnox VST for "micro" audio balance to my room (-3dB max adjustment).
   
  Increeedible sound, very very realistic !
   
  Step II
  I'm waiting for USB 2.0 adaptor A male, B male and Apogee Wide Eye AES/EBU for setup comparison.
   
  Step III
  I want to try O.S. Voyager MPD.
  but... I do not know how to get started without problems...
   
   
  Advice, are welcome !
   
  Joy!


----------



## leeperry

you plan on daisy chaining the U3 to a netbook? that's gonna be very inconvenient, don't you think?
   
  anyway, the 1.55 drivers from NAD are nice and all but they don't provide any control panel so you can't change the latency of the ASIO driver...and it seems to have been set very low.


----------



## Joytoy

leeperry said:


> you plan on daisy chaining the U3 to a netbook? that's gonna be very inconvenient, don't you think?
> 
> anyway, the 1.55 drivers from NAD are nice and all but they don't provide any control panel so you can't change the latency of the ASIO driver...and it seems to have been set very low.




Thank you Leoperry, for advice !
I try to plug directly the Stello to the DAC with XLR adapter into AES / EBU.
The Netbook is plugged with 1m USB Wireworld Ultraviolet to the STELLO.

I find a little more sweet and balanced sound with this solution.

I don't know about Nad driver 1.55 alternatives.
Where I can find them ?

Ps.: I don't like ASIO original Stello driver. WASAPI is better. 
What do you think about ?


----------



## leeperry

I've explained in the previous pages the modifications to make to get any newer driver made for another transport to work on the U3. I posted the link to the NAD drivers a few posts earlier in this page.
   
  I've done more tests, the latency was set too low on the NAD 1.55 and there's no way to change it easily(maybe it could be done via the registry)...so back to the 1.43.3 from the DacMagic+, they work great on the U3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Personally I prefer the SQ of the native ASIO drivers, but it's good that we can choose between WASAPI exclusive, KS, native ASIO and A4A(the worst sounding by far to my ears).
   
  Yep, use a male/male XLR or RCA coupler together w/ a good USB cable(such as the 4ft Lacie) and you'll be good to go


----------



## leeperry

Quote: 





joytoy said:


> I'm waiting for USB 2.0 adaptor A male, B male


 

 There's a review of those USB couplers at the bottom of this page: http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/0412/usb_dac_shootout.htm
   
  As expected, they sound great! But using USB and RCA couplers together seems unachievable and I'd rather have an async data flow through a USB cable than a passive S/PDIF coax cable.


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





vrln said:


> Right now the good USB-SPDIF converters are quite overpriced. It´s mostly because of the XMOS board, that costs something like 99 euros already. If you want to make a standard markup with these the price has to be quite high. It´s only a question of time something similar is available at sub-10 euro prices (like the Tenor chips used in many cheaper converters). The early adapters always have to pay extra, just the way it goes.
> 
> Having owned the DI and HiFace, I can recommend the DI. It´s clearly superior, and more versatile as well. My friend who has the stock HiFace EVO feels the DI is at least as good as it is.


 


  I agree, they are expensive... have you or anybody else had the chance to compare the U3 to the DI, or to the Mhdt Lab, or even to the XMOS board (http://www.xmos.com/products/development-kits/usbaudio2)? 
  Maybe I can put the XMOS board in a box and save $300.


----------



## leeperry

The eval board is most likely using high ppm clocks. Good clocks, a nice enclosure, RMA and resellers markups double/triple the price. DIY is always cheaper.


----------



## MusiqSound

Hello guys,
   
  I have just finished to review the Stello box, pretty amazing stuff in the overall even if components are not killer ones ...
   
  if you wish to read: http://musiq-audiophile.blogspot.fr/2012/04/stello-u3-english-version.html
   
  My personal feeling regarding cables is that, depending on the USB cable, the result is different. It is true that when power supply runs close to data the result is not very good and that those who separate data from power give better result, but as a matter of fact, I also experience that depending on the cable builiding on the data side, the result can be improved. This is a bit disappointing that new generation of USB processors does not handle this problem a better way than before...


----------



## mock-up

Hi,
  I review ART Legato, U3 and Halide Bridge (sorry, in Russian)
  http://soundex.ru/index.php?showtopic=34164
   
  ART Legato is the best, but U3 is so close and convenient that I choose it over rest two.


----------



## Szadzik

A quick question regarding Coax xoupers:
   
  Is this what I should be looking for:
   
eBay
ViaBlue
   
  Any help appreciated.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> A quick question regarding Coax xoupers:
> 
> Is this what I should be looking for:
> 
> ...


 

 Yup. Viablue one looks good.


----------



## leeperry

That's the one, yes. I also like this one but you'll need a DAC w/ a BNC input obviously: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220676728464


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Yup. Viablue one looks good.


 
  Thx. 
   
  Still undecide between U3 and AP2, though.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> That's the one, yes. I also like this one but you'll need a DAC w/ a BNC input obviously: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220676728464


 
  Already got  Metrum Octave with RCA only.


----------



## uelover

You can order both and keep the one you prefer more =)


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





uelover said:


> You can order both and keep the one you prefer more =)


 
   
  Not a good idea when also planning to buy my first home 
   
   
  Not a good idea to buy anything and yet I just did it and paid for an AP2!!!


----------



## uelover

szadzik said:


> Not a good idea when also planning to buy my first home
> 
> 
> Not a good idea to buy anything and yet I just did it and paid for an AP2!!!




Hahaha congratulation on your new home and ap2!


----------



## Anda

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> A quick question regarding Coax xoupers:
> 
> Is this what I should be looking for:
> 
> ...


 

 Is it possible to get a rca male-male adapter with 90 degree angle? That way I could point my Hiface Two in the direction of my PC.


----------



## Patu

I received U3 for testing yesterday. Initial impressions are very positive. Very revealing and transparent sound. What I wish is maybe slightly more forgiving top end. It's very revealing at the moment, I'm not sure if it gets smoother while burn in. I guess the unit which I got is brand new. 
   
  I have one question. I use the device with Naim DAC and I have Naim DC1 digital cable (BNC-BNC). So naturally I want to use BNC input on Naim DAC. Now I have a simple BNC female to RCA male adapter which I use with U3 RCA output. Is this solution better than to buy AES to BNC adapter? They're quite expensive, for example a Neutrik one costs almost $50. 
   
http://www.neutrik.com/en/accessories/aes/ebu-impedance-transformers/naditbnc-fx
   
  I also have Audio GD DI-DSP at the moment but it's suffering of driver issues on win7 64bit. I hope they get it fixed soon.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





patu said:


> I received U3 for testing yesterday. Initial impressions are very positive. Very revealing and transparent sound. What I wish is maybe slightly more forgiving top end. It's very revealing at the moment, I'm not sure if it gets smoother while burn in. I guess the unit which I got is brand new.
> 
> I have one question. I use the device with Naim DAC and I have Naim DC1 digital cable (BNC-BNC). So naturally I want to use BNC input on Naim DAC. Now I have a simple BNC female to RCA male adapter which I use with U3 RCA output. Is this solution better than to buy AES to BNC adapter? They're quite expensive, for example a Neutrik one costs almost $50.
> 
> ...


 
   
  BNC to RCA cable would be good. The signal may degrade when used with a transformer.


----------



## Patu

Quote: 





uelover said:


> BNC to RCA cable would be good. The signal may degrade when used with a transformer.


 
   
  I do have Chord Prodac RCA-RCA coaxial cable but it's inferior to Naim DC1. Also I don't want to go and buy DC1 with BNC-RCA connection before I make up any decisions.
   
  I currently use this kind of adapter:
   
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAPLIN-PHONO-PLUG-RCA-MALE-TO-BNC-FEMALE-SOCKET-ADAPTOR-BRAND-NEW-SEALED-/160820192219?pt=UK_CCTV&hash=item2571a163db#ht_1550wt_1369


----------



## leeperry

BTW, the 1.48 XMOS drivers are available at http://www.ibasso.com/download/D7_v1.48.0.rar
   
  you can't use any driver newer than 1.45 on the U3 due to a firmware incompatiblity, so 1.43 is as good as it gets for us.
   
  I've cut/pasted the revision history of those drivers at http://pastebin.com/nmWumqPK
   
  You can see that a lot happened between 1.22 and 1.43


----------



## Bones13

I use the U3  between a DIY custom PC music server and via XLR to an AudioNoteKits DAC4.1 - works superbly.  Not sure why I would futz with the firmware since everything works fine.


----------



## Patu

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> BTW, the 1.48 XMOS drivers are available at http://www.ibasso.com/download/D7_v1.48.0.rar
> 
> you can't use any driver newer than 1.45 on the U3 due to a firmware incompatiblity, so 1.43 is as good as it gets for us.
> 
> ...


 
  Why won't Stello release update to their drivers? I read your posts about the newer drivers and already downloaded and edited the CA drivers (1.43 IIRC) but haven't installed them. I'm not sure if there's any sense updating when the original 1.22 drivers work perfectly for me?


----------



## leeperry

Dunno why they don't update, maybe because the 1.22 "work" indeed......but these drivers have gone through a lot of improvements as you can read from the revision history I provided. I also like the noobish GUI of the 1.43 DacMagic+ drivers.
   
  Soon enough, I guess April Music will update to the latest firmware and provide +1.5 drivers...only a matter of time.


----------



## keph

I guess i am the first who has an external power supply for the U3...i asked Kingwa of Audio-gd to make me a custom psu with usb output for my Stello U3. Then i bought a DIY USB cable from a well known company here in China, it has a dual USB A connector and a single USB B connector. One cable is for providing DATA to the U3 and the other gets plugged to the PSU USB out for power.
   
  Guess what happened next??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  EVERYTHING suddenly becomes better. The most noticeable differences is in the Instrument separation, Layering and a clearer sound it makes the have U3 a darker background somehow. sound stage slightly become wider, lows more tight mids and highs also have a noticeable improvements. I really recommend this MOD for U3 users
   
  Pics,


----------



## leeperry

Very nice! Where did you source this USB cable from if you don't mind me asking? So it's got a shared ground between the 3 plugs but the +5V wire only goes from the DI PSU to the U3?
   
  I already talked to Kingwa concerning his DI PSU, but it's out of ATX specs as it'll drop as much as 10% voltage when it's warm...ATX allows 5%, I hope you won't underpower/fry your U3


----------



## keph

I got the USB cable from Taobao ( chinese Ebay ) and its not that expensive it cost 35$ for a 0.6m USB cable. i am sorry i don't know about the cable configuration.
   
  Kingwa told me there will be only 5% maximum so around 4.75v to 5.25v. but this is much better, cleaner and stable than the standard 5v coming out of our computer.


----------



## leeperry

Glad to hear that it works perfectly! Have you been running this combo for a while?
   
  It's Kingwa who warned me about the 10% voltage drop for the DI-V1 PSU, maybe he improved it in the DI-V2 PSU if that's what you're using.


----------



## keph

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> Glad to hear that it works perfectly! Have you been running this combo for a while?
> 
> It's Kingwa who warned me about the 10% voltage drop for the DI-V1 PSU, maybe he improved it in the DI-V2 PSU if that's what you're using.


 
   
  I have used it for about 4 days now. When i contacted him he told me the Voltage will be 4.75v to 5.25v which is 5%. hmmm yup i guess this is the PSU V2 that im using since the internal is quite different with my brothers DI-V1 and PSU V1...but as always the PSU is amazingly HOT after just 30mins of usage..
   
  Since the PSU controls the power and my Laptop controls the Data now every time i switch off the PSU the U3 turns off too...which means the power is 100% provided by the PSU YEAH!!!! more clean and stable power and dont forget the HUGE improvements...
   
  Since my U3 is only 2weeks old it needs more burn-in time but day by day its getting better.


----------



## leeperry

Well, the good side is that it's got very low ripple thanks to its Class A design, the bad one is that you could almost cook an egg on it....I see that you kept it open in those pics, but anyone w/ kids or cats around wouldn't be able to do this.
   
  You don't have a multimeter by any chance? I'd love to know how the USB cable has been wired, but I guess it's got all the grounds shared and the +5V only going between the PSU and the U3. I plan on doing the same kind of trick on the U3 that's embedded inside my DP-1 soon. I'm also considering isolating the ground from the computer via a DC-to-DC converter, need to run more tests


----------



## keph

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> Well, the good side is that it's got very low ripple thanks to its Class A design, the bad one is that you could almost cook an egg on it....I see that you kept it open in those pics, but anyone w/ kids or cats around wouldn't be able to do this.
> 
> You don't have a multimeter by any chance? I'd love to know how the USB cable has been wired, but I guess it's got all the grounds shared and the +5V only going between the PSU and the U3. I plan on doing the same kind of trick on the U3 that's embedded inside my DP-1 soon. I'm also considering isolating the ground from the computer via a DC-to-DC converter, need to run more tests


 
   
  Well i do have a 7kg British Shorthair roaming around my house hehe but she never gets on my audio set-up's ( hopefully never )...Yup Class A very very HOT..
   
  i do have a multimeter but its been borrowed by a friend of mine, i will try to take some tests later. Well let us know about your testing too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
   
  For now im happy with the U3 and the PSU, imo it beats the AP2 for sure ( i got a loaner form a someone here in Beijing ) or maybe even AP1 since i have not tried  AP1...but maybe because my DAC is also a Stello so its a Combo just like your DP-1 with a U3 inside hehe...


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





keph said:


> For now im happy with the U3 and the PSU, imo it beats the AP2 for sure ( i got a loaner form a someone here in Beijing ) or maybe even AP1 since i have not tried  AP1...but maybe because my DAC is also a Stello so its a Combo just like your DP-1 with a U3 inside hehe...


 
   
  AP1 and AP2 will sound the same except for some other extra features I believe.


----------



## Patu

What do you guys think about this AQVOX PSU?
   
http://www.aqvox.de/usb-power_en.html


----------



## keph

Quote: 





patu said:


> What do you guys think about this AQVOX PSU?
> 
> http://www.aqvox.de/usb-power_en.html


 
   
  Hehe imo it does not look promising it looks like a 5$ wall adapter (sorry) and it cost OMG 98[size=small]€...[/size]


----------



## Patu

Quote: 





keph said:


> Hehe imo it does not look promising it looks like a 5$ wall adapter (sorry) and it cost OMG 98[size=small]€...[/size]


 
   
  Yes the price is horrible but IMO it's quite an interesting design. You can add it to pretty much any device.


----------



## somestranger26

Quote: 





patu said:


> Yes the price is horrible but IMO it's quite an interesting design. You can add it to pretty much any device.


 

 I might eventually have to get one to try with the V-Link 192 I have on order (uses the XMOS chip, too). It looks incredibly cheap, but its ripple spec beats what Kingwa claims his PSU will do and that's really what matters.


----------



## robertsong

Thanks for 1.43 upgrade suggestion, lee. I'm not sure if I imagined it, but this updated driver seemed maybe a full db louder on the output. Is that even possible?
   
  I'm also using the Lacie flat cable recommendation. I think I'm going to experience more with usb cables in the future but right now it's a keeper. Thanks again.


----------



## robertsong

Anybody know if  usb_audio_110907 is still latest firmware update?


----------



## leeperry

You're most welcome, I also agree that the 1.43 drivers sound better IME. At least they support bit-transparent 32bit ASIO, that was introduced in 1.33: http://pastebin.com/jatqjVP6
   
  Any driver >1.44 requires a firmware upgrade, but I see that many/most companies selling XMOS based gear can't be bothered to release firmware updates either. The Anedio U2 is much newer than the Stello U3 and yet ships with 1.22, and so did the new Micromega DAC a few weeks ago....luckily we can use the 1.43 of the DacMagic+ so no big deal


----------



## SoupRKnowva

I hadn't thought about firmware updates for the D2. Do those xmos updates work on the U2/D2?


----------



## leeperry

Quote: 





robertsong said:


> usb_audio_110907 is still latest firmware update?


 
   
  The latest from their site is all we have.
   
  Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Do those xmos updates work on the U2/D2?


 
   
  You will brick your XMOS receiver if you flash an incompatible firmware. Using the 1.43 DacMagic+ drivers on the U2 if it comes with the 1.22 is your only option, I posted instructions on how to do this in the previous pages


----------



## robertsong

Hey guys,
   
  I have a Viablue coupler for sale (Lacie cable too). I thought somebody reading this thread might be interested.
   
  It won't work with my Burson DAC. Never even got to hear it.
   
   
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/630799/viablue-rca-coupler-lacie-flat-cable-usb-to-spdif


----------



## leeperry

maybe you could install the U3 vertically or diagonally, et voilà


----------



## robertsong

Nah, it's just not going to work. Gotta go with a coax cable.
  That's totally ok though. I'd rather make somebody else happy.
   
  I'm in awe of the sound right now (and that's with the $6 Lacie.)
  Currently listening to the Stones - Let it Bleed. 
*WOW. *


----------



## Patu

Just to let you know, I've contacted April Music about the driver update, twice actually. They said they're working on a new driver but it takes time. It's been months since I contacted them so I have no idea when they'll release the new drivers and how will they inform us about them. Do we just have to download the driver package from U3 website and try out or what.


----------



## leeperry

Good news! It will require a firmware upgrade, which is most likely the reason why it's taking them time to work out.


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> You're most welcome, I also agree that the 1.43 drivers sound better IME. At least they support bit-transparent 32bit ASIO, that was introduced in 1.33: http://pastebin.com/jatqjVP6
> 
> Any driver >1.44 requires a firmware upgrade, but I see that many/most companies selling XMOS based gear can't be bothered to release firmware updates either. The Anedio U2 is much newer than the Stello U3 and yet ships with 1.22, and so did the new Micromega DAC a few weeks ago....luckily we can use the 1.43 of the DacMagic+ so no big deal


 
   
  I've just gone back to 1.43 after an extensive period of using 1.22 and I agree it sounds better!  (It's like a breath of fresh air using JPLAY and Ulilith 32 bit int).  
   
  Mr Perry, are you ever going to divulge how to do the mod of connecting a linear P/S to a usb cable for the Eximus DP-1?


----------



## leeperry

It's never been a big secret really.


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> It's never been a big secret really.


 
   
  Yeah, well even with that schematic, I wouldn't know exactly how to go about converting my Lacie cable (not a diyer at all).  The only other option would be to spend big bucks on a ready-made one, but that's outta the question.
   
  Thanks anyway..


----------



## leeperry

The Lacie can't be pimped IME(and I tried a few things), its shielding scheme is cigarette paper-thin(it costs $4) and it's a miracle it even sounds so good stock.


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> The Lacie can't be pimped IME(and I tried a few things), its shielding scheme is cigarette paper-thin(it costs $4) and it's a miracle it even sounds so good stock.


 
   
  Hmm, so what cable did you end up pimping?


----------



## aivar1988

Quote: 





somestranger26 said:


> I might eventually have to get one to try with the V-Link 192 I have on order (uses the XMOS chip, too). It looks incredibly cheap, but its ripple spec beats what Kingwa claims his PSU will do and that's really what matters.


 
  Any impressions on *AQVOX USB* POWER Suppy? just condsidering should i buy this for stello u3 once i get one  , my usb cable from pc to u3 will be also 5m, plus computers 5v from usb is not very stable and clean i guess, thus AQVOX power supply should improve something... ?!


----------



## schuetz

Quote: 





joytoy said:


> I recently received STELLO U3 connected with Wireworld Ultraviolet USB and MIT RCA Digital Reference to the Bryston DAC BDA1
> trasfer data: Netbook i3 380M Win 7 64bit Fidelizer WASAPI Sox 4x, Sonnox VST for "micro" audio balance to my room (-3dB max adjustment).
> 
> Increeedible sound, very very realistic !
> ...


 
  Very easy
   
  Here is my Stello U3 mpd.conf alsa section on a dedicated GoFlex Net running Archlinux ARM.
   
  audio_output {
     type                "alsa"
     name                "April Music Stello U3"
     auto_resample       "no"
     device              "cards.pcm.iec958"              #device         "hw:0,0"

     mixer_type          "hardware"
     mixer_device        "hw:0"
     mixer_control       "XMOS Clock Selector"
     mixer_index         "1"
 }


----------



## leeperry

Quote: 





brainfood said:


> Hmm, so what cable did you end up pimping?


 
   
  Oops, sorry for the late reply as I've got two main hobbies and was too busy messing with videoprojectors and colorimetry to find the time to post more details about USB PSU's.
   
  I'll be writing a review in the next coming days that you'll find to your taste


----------



## mock-up

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> BTW, all those XMOS units share the same windows driver and some companies release fresher releases than others...I'm currently running the DacMagic+ 1.43.3 drivers: http://www.cambridgeaudio.com/support_products.php?PID=872&Title=Support
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hi, could  you post link to corrected 1.43 drivers here? Thanks


----------



## mock-up

I would like to update USB driver in my Eximus DP1 :}


----------



## leeperry

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *mock-up* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> could you post link to corrected 1.43 drivers


 
   
  I do not wish to distribute modified binaries, but you can find all the instructions required to do it yourself in a matter of seconds here.
   
  You can read about the improvements from 1.22 to 1.43 there. Sadly we can't use any driver revision newer than 1.44 because this would require a new updated firmware that April Music doesn't provide, so we're stuck to 1.43....which at least support 32bit transparent ASIO(since 1.33), which the 1.22 do not. 1.43 sounds wunderbar in foobar IME


----------



## Patu

I once again e-mailed to Stello asking if they're going to release driver update any time soon. Their last answer is from September 2012 and then they said 
   
  "We will release the latest version soon.
  We are now still test and check with U3 the updated driver from Thesycon in UK.
  Please standby."
   
  I'll report here when they reply.


----------



## leeperry

Well, their website says that they are currently at the CES and the DacMagic+ is also stuck to 1.43 so no big deal. Many other XMOS interfaces are also stuck to 1.22(such as Anedio's) but it would indeed be great if they could release an updated firmware at some point.
   
  The icing on the cake would be a DP1 firmware that wouldn't reenable upsampling whenever you turn the unit back on, but I'm afraid that only the U3 firmware can be updated.


----------



## Patu

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> Well, their website says that they are currently at the CES and the DacMagic+ is also stuck to 1.43 so no big deal. Many other XMOS interfaces are also stuck to 1.22(such as Anedio's) but it would indeed be great if they could release an updated firmware at some point.
> 
> The icing on the cake would be a DP1 firmware that wouldn't reenable upsampling whenever you turn the unit back on, but I'm afraid that only the U3 firmware can be updated.


 
   
  Always the same answer but nothing happens:
   
  "[size=small]Thank you for this information.[/size]
  [size=x-small]OK, well noted.[/size]
  [size=x-small]We will release asap the new driver once we finish compatibility test with current U3 hardware.[/size]
  [size=x-small] [/size]
  [size=x-small]Thanks,[/size]
  [size=x-small]Thomas"[/size]


----------



## leeperry

OK, well, I guess it will happen someday in the future and the 1.43 drivers hit the spot anyway.

 Time is on my side, as +1 year later I'm still utterly fond of my DP1


----------



## ZOZIM

.


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> Oops, sorry for the late reply as I've got two main hobbies and was too busy messing with videoprojectors and colorimetry to find the time to post more details about USB PSU's.
> 
> I'll be writing a review in the next coming days that you'll find to your taste


 
   
  No probs.  That said, would be GREAT to do that usb cable-> psu upgrade.  My technical abilities aren't good enough to cobble anything up using that schematic posted on 6 moons many, er, moons ago.
   
    
   
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The icing on the cake would be a DP1 firmware that wouldn't reenable upsampling whenever you turn the unit back on, but I'm afraid that only the U3 firmware can be updated.


 
   
  Ages ago, Simon Lee (of April Music) said that a firmware update in Q3 of 2012 would sort that out, but it never happened.  It no longer bothers me though because I keep the unit powered on 24/7.


----------



## leeperry

Quote: 





brainfood said:


> No probs. That said, would be GREAT to do that usb cable-> psu upgrade.


 
   
  There ya good, my good man: http://www.head-fi.org/t/646363/review-of-the-5v-kingrex-mk2-psu-used-in-usb


----------



## kr0gg

so you say that Teddy Pardo PSU was too colored in comparison?


----------



## leeperry

Well, I believe I was rather clear about my impressions in this review. All I can say is that the Pardo had to go and the Kingrex stayed


----------



## nzitr

some news you all might be interested in!
   
  Found on the April Music Korean website:
   
  DP1/U3 0x0330 firmware update
  Thesycon 1.61.0 Driver
   
http://www.aprilmusic.co.kr/kor/freeboard/view.php?idx=8265&part=freeboard
   
  I performed the firmware update first (using the 1.22 control panel). I decided to install the update via 1.22 rather than 1.43 just to be safe.
  I then de-installed 1.22 and installed the 1.61.0 driver
   
  At the end it said my device wasn't found but disconnecting/reconnecting it did the trick.
   
  So far so good!


----------



## leeperry

Oh wow, amazing! How come it's not on the english speaking website?
   
  BTW, you can find the 1.63 drivers at http://www.luckit.biz/downloads/Luckit%20WaveIO%20Drivers%20(v1.63.0).rar
   
  The .inf files need to be modified of course, same story as with the 1.43 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It adds the following over 1.61:
  Quote: 





> -----------------------------------------------------
> V1.63.0 (December 3, 2012)
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## leeperry

Alright! Just did the following:
  -unplug the DP1
 -uninstall 1.43
 -install 1.22
 -update firmware
 -unplug the DP1
 -uninstall 1.22
 -install the modded 1.63, et voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's only one silly option that has to be changed, you definitely wanna force it to "always on" instead of "power saving":


----------



## Patu

Finally something happened. I just made the firmware update and after that the update to 1.61 and there were no problems in the process.
   
  Lately I've had few occasional dropouts while watching movies through my PC. I hope these new drivers are more stable. At least they should be light years ahead of the 1.22.
   
  leeperry: Do you have updated list of the driver history. I have bookmarked some old link you pasted here a while ago but it ends in 1.48: http://pastebin.com/nmWumqPK


----------



## leeperry

Yep:
  Quote: 





leeperry said:


> You can read about the improvements from 1.22 to 1.43 there.


 
   
  The modded 1.63(with default latency settings) work wonderfully here, I'm a happy camper all over again


----------



## leeperry

Oh yah, and the 1.61 notes make it clear that "_driver operates in event-driven mode now_" so enabling HPET has become a good idea more than ever IMHO. The next stop is to force HPET to use 0.5ms resolution instead of the default 10ms, but the rabbit hole always goes deeper heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  All this said, Morricone sounds outstanding(off the remastered CD, not this vinyl sourced youtube lossy encode) with the 1.63 drivers


----------



## nzitr

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> Oh wow, amazing! How come it's not on the english speaking website?
> 
> BTW, you can find the 1.63 drivers at http://www.luckit.biz/downloads/Luckit%20WaveIO%20Drivers%20(v1.63.0).rar
> 
> ...


 
   
  I noticed a while back that the April Music local site had a lot more content than the english one so I have been checking it for this update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks for the info on 1.63, I have installed that now and it is sounding great!


----------



## leeperry

Well done Sherlock and thanks for the heads-up as I had no idea! Yeah, the 1.63 sound most outstanding to my ears....I kinda doubt that the SQ improvement would be placebo when you can read about the zillion improvements the driver went through(and most importantly the firmware as well), especially now that it is using the Event Timer which is a much tighter clock source


----------



## leeperry

I've spent many hours listening to the 1.63 drivers and my subjective impressions on the DP1 is that the "watch through the studio cabin window" feeling has drastically increased, so did the 3D imaging(especially the front channel) but the SQ is so much clearer that it's quite a bit more analytic than before and the sweet "magical" sound of the DP1 seems to have suffered in the process? It's far less forgiving than before and it makes small defects in recordings far more audible IMO.......I might roll back to the 1.22 fw + 1.43 drivers just to be sure but I surely enjoy the increased clarity and stereo image layering anyway and you can't blame a transport for sounding too clear I guess huh....gonna have to work on my audio player and find better sounding settings, don't shoot the messenger as they say!
   
  I haven't watched movies yet, but I guess Reclock in bit-perfect 24/192 is gonna kill w/ the new drivers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*PS:* no J.... word was harmed in this post ^^
   
*PPS:* stereo imaging is too amazing in this tune(in FLAC): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADMRpwfPHww


----------



## nzitr

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> I've spent many hours listening to the 1.63 drivers and my subjective impressions on the DP1 is that the "watch through the studio cabin window" feeling has drastically increased, so did the 3D imaging(especially the front channel) but the SQ is so much clearer that it's quite a bit more analytic than before and the sweet "magical" sound of the DP1 seems to have suffered in the process? It's far less forgiving than before and it makes small defects in recordings far more audible IMO.......I might roll back to the 1.22 fw + 1.43 drivers just to be sure but I surely enjoy the increased clarity and stereo image layering anyway and you can't blame a transport for sounding too clear I guess huh....gonna have to work on my audio player and find better sounding settings, don't shoot the messenger as they say!


 
   
  After some extended listening I feel the changes are just as you have described. I had never felt my HD650 had imaged all that well unless it was a binaural recording, now they seem much closer to speakers. So 3D and so layered! The sound seems leaner and tighter also, using the DP1 "filter" function seems spot on for HD650 when it was a bit overblown before.
   
  Has it gone to far? Not for me using HD650 at this stage, but I can imagine that something as simple as using the wrong USB cable could push it over the edge. I use an SOtM USB card with battery power supply which I think helps keep any noise or grain out of the music.
   
  I haven't had a change to try it properly in my speaker setup as my S1 Amps are in Korea getting V2 updates. By all accounts the S1 V2 updates give a fuller more liquid sound so I think it is going to be a good match for the updated DP1.


----------



## leeperry

Yep I read about the S1 upgrade on the korean speaking official forum you mentioned earlier and they seem to be adding an extra PSU board of some sort?
   
  Anyway, I've been forced to finetune my crossfeed and EQ settings but today with fresh ears, yes the new drivers indeed seem to allow hearing even further *into* the recordings...most impressive! I used to both love and hate(sometimes simultaneously, sometimes one day and the other) that "sweet" sound of the DP1 that was very forgiving and focused on playing music instead of making tiny defects audible..but the new software is definitely setting the bar a whole notch higher to my ears, centered vocals sound sooo true-to-life that you could almost tell what microphone/preamp/tube combo was used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've been listening to my DP1 on a daily basis for +1 year so I guess my brain would also need to adjust and I often read that J..... can add musicality when OTOH pretty much eliminating it could make the music (too) analytic and sterile sounding. You can't find progress anyway and there is no such thing as a sound that is too "tight"(which is really how it feels as the sound seems more focused/less blurry and to suffer from a lot less random "time based" distortion). I often heard deep funk lovers stating that pretty much only JB was truly tight as a swiss clock and I gotta say that his music has gotten even more amazing. Too bad a lot of sub-par recordings are barely listenable now, and lossy audio is a huge no-no...time to chase for more HD sounding material I guess but I thoroughly enjoy my new DP1 on steroids fosho.
   
  Hopefully the new software will yield the same astounding effect on the U3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*PS:* the amazing sounding 13 volumes "Mojo Club - Dancefloor Jazz" serie is really up for it!


----------



## leeperry

I just rolled back the old software and there is no question that the sound is quite different....I'll try the new firmware with the 1.48 drivers in order to know whether it's the drivers or the firmware that are at play here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I also collected the 1.50, 1.53, 1.55, 1.56 and 1.57 so that should keep me busy for a while heh


----------



## Patu

leeperry: Did you see my question earlier? Do you have a list of the driver version changes anywhere? I have bookmarked some list you pasted here earlier but it goes only to 1.48. 
   
  Also I haven't yet had time to audition my setup with the new firmware and drivers on U3. I'll let you know when I get chance to do some auditioning. if you're going to compare 1.61 to 1.63, that would be very interesting.


----------



## leeperry

Yep, it's in the link of my reply to your post actually: http://pastebin.com/uf5aRmPN
   
  If 1.48 with the new firmware sounds tighter than 1.43 with the old one, then it's a good guess that the firmware matters more than the drivers I think. Anyway, IME the old software sounds laid back and the new one über-analytic...pick your poison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I rest my case that the 1.61 that started using a new timer might have been the game changer.


----------



## jtinto

Holy cow leeperry
  I hope you getting it working as well as it does with my mac mini natively
  I couldn't be happier with the difference it made with my W4S DAC2
  Cheers


----------



## Patu

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> Yep, it's in the link of my reply to your post actually: http://pastebin.com/uf5aRmPN
> 
> If 1.48 with the new firmware sounds tighter than 1.43 with the old one, then it's a good guess that the firmware matters more than the drivers I think. Anyway, IME the old software sounds laid back and the new one über-analytic...pick your poison
> 
> ...


 
  Oh, sorry. I somehow missed that part of your reply completely. 
   
  I must try that timer trick also when I get back home.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> Oh wow, amazing! How come it's not on the english speaking website?
> 
> BTW, you can find the 1.63 drivers at http://www.luckit.biz/downloads/Luckit%20WaveIO%20Drivers%20(v1.63.0).rar
> 
> ...


 

 Woo-hoo, works for M2Tech HiFace2 as well! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## leeperry

Quote: 





patu said:


> I must try that timer trick also


 
   
  Windows is not a realtime OS, as clearly explained here.
   
  The 1.61+ drivers use the Event Timer which is basically unstoppable, its effect is clearly visible on the ppm accuracy of Reclock for instance.
   
  So it's a good idea to enable HPET(you could always disable it later on if need be) and force its lowest 0.5ms resolution(instead of the default 10ms) for the tightest timings ever....prepare yourself for the resolution increase though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





andrew_wot said:


> Woo-hoo, works for M2Tech HiFace2 as well! Thanks a bunch.


 

 Glad to be of some asisstance! Can you hear a SQ difference going from 1.57 to 1.63? Do you have HPET enabled?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> Windows is not a realtime OS, as clearly explained here.
> 
> The 1.61+ drivers use the Event Timer which is basically unstoppable, its effect is clearly visible on the ppm accuracy of Reclock for instance.
> 
> ...


 

 Could be in my head but it sound clearer and for some reason brighter, I use ASIO as output. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  What is HPET and how can I enable it?


----------



## nzitr

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> I just rolled back the old software and there is no question that the sound is quite different....I'll try the new firmware with the 1.48 drivers in order to know whether it's the drivers or the firmware that are at play here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Interested to see how this test works out for you.
   
  I am BTW using HPET and have confirmed it is functional.
   
  Also I am only using lossless files and I am quite particular as to which albums I will listen to.


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


andrew_wot said:


> it sound clearer and for some reason brighter, I use ASIO as output.


 
 That would match my experience as well, but tbh I already found the H2 quite bright w/ the 1.50 drivers.
   
  Quote:


andrew_wot said:


> What is HPET


 
   
  http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/gg463347.aspx
   
  Quote: 





andrew_wot said:


> how can I enable it?


 
   
  http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1075781-tweak-enable-hpet-in-bios-and-os-for-better-performance-and-fps/page__p__594852229#entry594852229
   
   
  Quote: 





nzitr said:


> I am BTW using HPET


 
   
  Enabling it only is not really optimal as it will run with a 10ms resolution by default and you should really force it to 0.5ms. You can check the current resolution with "Clockres.exe" and there's a number of tools to force 0.5ms such as Fidelizer.
   
  Quote: 





nzitr said:


> Interested to see how this test works out for you.


 
   
  I really like the laid-back sound of the older software, never been too fond of analytic DAC's tbh...I'm hoping to find a nice in-between by using the new firmware together with <1.63 drivers(I didn't try the stock 1.61 duh ^^)


----------



## Patu

I checked the Neowin thread and there's pretty negative comments about enabling HPET. Well I have to try at home if it works for me. BTW Can you permanently force the resolution to 0.5ms or do you have to do it every time you reboot your computer? I have Fidelizer on my computer but I haven't used it that much. Also it has to be run every time you reboot the computer. I pretty much use it only when I do some serious listening.


----------



## nzitr

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> Enabling it only is not really optimal as it will run with a 10ms resolution by default and you should really force it to 0.5ms. You can check the current resolution with "Clockres.exe" and there's a number of tools to force 0.5ms such as Fidelizer.
> 
> I really like the laid-back sound of the older software, never been too fond of analytic DAC's tbh...I'm hoping to find a nice in-between by using the new firmware together with <1.63 drivers(I didn't try the stock 1.61 duh ^^)


 
   
  HPET results during playback (JPLAY throttle mode activated):
   
  ClockRes v2.0 - View the system clock resolution
 Maximum timer interval: 15.600 ms
 Minimum timer interval: 0.500 ms
 Current timer interval: 0.500 ms
   
  I will keep a eye on it to see if it ever has a different Current timer figure.
   
  I might try going back to 1.61 to see how it sounds.


----------



## leeperry

Quote: 





patu said:


> I checked the Neowin thread and there's pretty negative comments about enabling HPET. Well I have to try at home if it works for me. BTW Can you permanently force the resolution to 0.5ms or do you have to do it every time you reboot your computer? I have Fidelizer on my computer but I haven't used it that much. Also it has to be run every time you reboot the computer. I pretty much use it only when I do some serious listening.


 
   
  A friend of mine who's both an audiophile and a gamer told me that only GTA4 would occasionally stutter when having HPET enabled(forced to 0.5ms), everything else was fine. You need to have an app running in the back in order to force 0.5ms at all times. I use a tool a friend of mine wrote at my request but he might embed it into some bigger app so I can't distribute it atm. Apparently this one can also do it: http://www.lucashale.com/timer-resolution/
   
  Quote: 





nzitr said:


> HPET results during playback (JPLAY throttle mode activated): [..]
> Current timer interval: 0.500 ms
> 
> I will keep a eye on it to see if it ever has a different Current timer figure.


 
   
  foobar and WMP should tell 10ms, and I guess JPLAY forces 0.5ms already....this would have to be expected considering the price tag and the "audiophile" target.
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *nzitr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might try going back to 1.61 to see how it sounds.


 
   
  You might as well try the 1.48 if you have time to kill(you can use 7-zip to decompress the .exe without running it): http://www.ibasso.com/en/download/index.asp


----------



## Patu

I checked BIOS for HPET setting but I can't find one. My motherboard is Asus M5A78L LE, about one year old. Should it support this feature?


----------



## leeperry

Anything that's not ages old must support HPET in order to receive the "designed for Vista/W7/W8" logo, it's all explained in the aforementioned m$.com link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've been confirmed on another forum that the new Stello software yields the same kind of sonic improvement on the U3 as it did on the DP1, that's good to hear


----------



## Patu

Apparently it was automatically on in my BIOS. I read somewhere that "ACPI 2.0 Support" is the same as HPET and it was already enabled. In addition there was also setting for "ACPI APIC Support" and it was also enabled. When I tried to disable the latter setting Win7 didn't start. 
   
  Anyway now WinTimerTester 1.1 shows 14,31818 MHz and Ratio stays slightly under 1.0000 (0,9995-0,9999). Also ran Fidelizer for Professional option since I'm using my computer at the same time. Now everything shoul be set. I'm not sure if I'm just imagining but the sound seems to be slightly more resolving now. Or then it's just the exceptional mastering of Porcupine Tree's albums.


----------



## leeperry

The ratio story only matters if you run in hybrid APIC/HPET mode, which is not the case if your masterclock is 14,31818 MHz AFAIK.
   
  You may wanna double-check with "clockres.exe" that Fidelizer is forcing 0.5ms resolution but I guess it should, and it might be a good idea to use the same kind of RCA/RCA male adapter as I did in the OP because cables can play tricks on ya IME.
   
*PS:* OMG, post 9999


----------



## leeperry

So I just updated the firmware again, and just as I suspected you need the new firmware in order to be able to use >1.44 drivers but you can use any drivers version with that new firmware....either way, SQ is way different with the vanilla 1.22 or DM+ 1.43. I kinda have a hard time believing that SQ wouldn't change on a Mac, as claimed on that official forum post.


----------



## Patu

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> The ratio story only matters if you run in hybrid APIC/HPET mode, which is not the case if your masterclock is 14,31818 MHz AFAIK.
> 
> You may wanna double-check with "clockres.exe" that Fidelizer is forcing 0.5ms resolution but I guess it should, and it might be a good idea to use the same kind of RCA/RCA male adapter as I did in the OP because cables can play tricks on ya IME.


 
   
  I'm actually using RCA to BNC adapter by Van Den Hul and BNC-BNC Naim DC1 digital cable.


----------



## aivar1988

Have i been missing out on something? never experimented with this, neither heard anything of it. i dont have U3 right now, is this 0.5ms resolution related only with U3 ? if i have W4S DAC2 i dont have to be concerned with this millisecond resolution until i get U3 ?


----------



## leeperry

A higher windows timer resolution is desirable for whatever that's timing related, some even claim that it forces device drivers to provide optimal results. You might find the computer snappier too.


----------



## aivar1988

Any minimal requirements for this not to downgrade notebooks performance? any other pros and cons ?


----------



## leeperry

Of course there's a catch, it's that the higher the timer resolution the higher the power consumption...prolly only a few % extra(I've got a wattmeter, too bad I can't be hassled to check), but on a laptop it can matter and the average IE/Word/Excel PC user couldn't care less about benefiting from a lower OS jitter so if you multiply the power comsumption of all the computers in the world by only a few percents, then you can understand why Windows uses a very conservative 16ms regular timing and 10ms for A/V apps. 0.5ms could also stress the components prematurely, see it as an OS overclocking tweak of some sort(and there are many others).....but IMO/IME the pros are well worth the cons if you're an OCD'ed audio/videophile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  FWIW, I asked madshi if he would consider this tweak for his killer video renderer and he agreed to force 0.5ms as well(just like Jplay does): http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=146228


----------



## aivar1988

Okay now you just got me curious, can you name some more tweaks for improveing sq ?  you can pm me if you think its heading for OT


----------



## leeperry

That should keep you busy for a while


----------



## Patu

English release for the new firmware and driver:
   
http://www.aprilmusic.com/eng/bbs/bbsView.php?id=27&page=1&code=bbs_product_m


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





patu said:


> English release for the new firmware and driver:
> 
> http://www.aprilmusic.com/eng/bbs/bbsView.php?id=27&page=1&code=bbs_product_m


 
   
  Two files in there. Is the USB 2.0 update only applicable for those using Windows?


----------



## robertsong

I just got the email about this. Thank you, Simon. I'm guessing this message board talk might have something to do with the fact that he got around to it. He told me told me he was very busy working on new products (understandably).
   
  Comes with latest Thesycon 1.61 driver. Excellent.


----------



## Patu

Quote: 





robertsong said:


> I just got the email about this. Thank you, Simon. I'm guessing this message board talk might have something to do with the fact that he got around to it. He told me told me he was very busy working on new products (understandably).
> 
> Comes with latest Thesycon 1.61 driver. Excellent.


 
   
  New products understandably take time but you should never forget existing customers. I'm very happy that they finally released the new firmware and drivers. It shows that the customer support works, though little bit slowly. 
   
  I also got an e-mail from April Music since I've been contacting them every now and then about the driver update. 
   
  Btw. 1.61 aren't the latest drivers, 1.63 are. You can read more about it if you browse back this thread.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





robertsong said:


> I just got the email about this. Thank you, Simon. I'm guessing this message board talk might have something to do with the fact that he got around to it. He told me told me he was very busy working on new products (understandably).
> 
> Comes with latest Thesycon 1.61 driver. Excellent.


 

 I thought the latest is 1.63


----------



## leeperry

XMOS OEM clients have to package those Thesycon drivers to their own name and test them, much like major PC equipment manufacturers that always lag behind official nvidia/amd drivers versions for instance.


----------



## nzitr

Hey leeperry,
   
  Have you got any further with understanding what combination of firmware and driver you like the best?
   
  I am currently running the new firmware with 1.61 (ie as AM intended) and it is sounding very good to me via my HD650. My S1 V2 amps are on their way back to me so next week I should have a better sense of the overall sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Regards.


----------



## robertsong

Thanks for the correction. It was likely up to date at the time Simon updated the firmware. Anything significant change from 1.61?
   
  I think I'm hearing a little more forwardness and detail in Jplay (KS, Directlink, Xstream). Other than that, perhaps a little smoother? Not sure yet.


----------



## robertsong

I likely wouldn't have bothered to look into the driver updates or contacted April if it wasn't for this thread. Thanks to leeperry for that.
   
  Now if only April would make a new 32/384 external powered "U4" with BNC jack.


----------



## leeperry

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *nzitr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you got any further with understanding what combination of firmware and driver you like the best?


 
   
  Well, I'm currently running the new firmware with the stock 1.61 drivers and all is well.....I remember really not liking the sound of the 1.63, I'll try them again down the road I guess as this really didn't sound like placebo to me....I guess the XMOS ppl release drivers and firmwares together as a combo for a good reason


----------



## aivar1988

woah, u3 really takes my dac2 to another level. cant wait to connect kingrex psu to it 
   
  using 1.61 drivers and fw that came with these drivers. i felt like 1.22 had a little more extended bass but this might have been placebo or volume diffrences.


----------



## jtinto

Quote: 





aivar1988 said:


> woah, u3 really takes my dac2 to another level.


 
   
  I'm on a Mac, but I completely agree.
  The Stello completely made my Mac Mini / U3 / DAC-2 pairing much more musical, reliable and enjoyable.


----------



## aivar1988

jtinto said:


> I'm on a Mac, but I completely agree.
> The Stello completely made my Mac Mini / U3 / DAC-2 pairing much more musical, reliable and enjoyable.




Have you tried external PSU for u3 ? I have red many good words about this. I myself have kingrex psu mk2 here siting under u3, damn they look good together, too bad i cant pair these babies yet  ... and have a bunch of little kingUrexies :> have to wait until usb plug adapters arrive from usa, this can take up to a month :s


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





aivar1988 said:


> Have you tried external PSU for u3 ? I have red many good words about this. I myself have kingrex psu mk2 here siting under u3, damn they look good together, too bad i cant pair these babies yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  How do you link up the Kingrex PSU MK2 with the U3??


----------



## aivar1988

uelover said:


> How do you link up the Kingrex PSU MK2 with the U3??



For this you need usb 5v injector cable and solder iron  search kingrex psu mk2 review this forum, leeperry made one cable there.. im makeing myself the same way


----------



## leeperry

Quote: 





uelover said:


> How do you link up the Kingrex PSU MK2 with the U3?


 
   
  Have a look here if you like.
   
   Quote:


aivar1988 said:


> have to wait until usb plug adapters arrive from usa, this can take up to a month


 
   
  I ordered mine from Germany, very cheap shipping costs and they were here in 3 days. That's Mikrotik's main EU reseller and yes, I can definitely confirm that the U3 flies into a whole new territory once set up in combo with the Kingrex MK2 PSU.....so much that my standards have gotten so high now that everything else seems to sound mushy and essentially end up being a waste of my time to my ears, I'm not even kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Again there's a very good reason why the owner of 6moons reviews in combo with his DP1 every USB PSU he can find


----------



## jtinto

Quote: 





aivar1988 said:


> Have you tried external PSU for u3 ? I have red many good words about this. I myself have kingrex psu mk2 here siting under u3, damn they look good together, too bad i cant pair these babies yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  No, I have tried any PSU for the U3 yet ... I'll be closely following how the Kingrex works out for you


----------



## aivar1988

Considering im using notebook, this has even much worse quality 5v from usb then desktop pcs, therefore kingrex should give major improvement. will let you know when i get them connected.
Right now u3 is using usb power and it sounds very good already, could not be happier but soon i will be.


----------



## aivar1988

have been using U3 with kingrex psu for a few days now.. better bass and more dynamic sound.


----------



## jtinto

Nice


----------



## aivar1988

also i can recommend aes ebu over coax too. i think its much better sounding - ofcourse using a different and better cable too. going from supra trico to dh labs silversonic d-110


----------



## leeperry

I read a little more about the differences between AES-EBU and S/PDIF and basically the balanced operation and lower noise floor would allow for a cleaner signal, hence a cleaner extraction of the clock.
   
  Still not quite I²S worthy, but yeah, a short AES/EBU adapter is prolly as good as this is gonna get:


----------



## driver 8

aivar1988 said:


> have been using U3 with kingrex psu for a few days now.. better bass and more dynamic sound.




This was my experience when I added the Aqvox USB power supply to my setup (which included your DAC at the time) as well. I actually thought the difference was a bit more noticeable than than the addition of the U3 in the first place.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





driver 8 said:


> This was my experience when I added the Aqvox USB power supply to my setup (which included your DAC at the time) as well. I actually thought the difference was a bit more noticeable than than the addition of the U3 in the first place.


 

 Can anybody recommend a good PSU for alternative USB power solution http://www.streakwave.com/Itemdesc.asp?ic=5VUSB


----------



## aivar1988

Quote: 





andrew_wot said:


> Can anybody recommend a good PSU for alternative USB power solution http://www.streakwave.com/Itemdesc.asp?ic=5VUSB


 
   
  how about kingrex psu mk2 ?


----------



## ali4ek

Would you recommend buying this instead for $250?
   
  Same specs, seems to be same hardware.
   
  http://matrix-digi-usa.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=50


----------



## leeperry

Well, they keep the most crucial feature extremely vague by stating "_ultra low jitter dual-frequency clock_" which basically doesn't mean anything. The PPM rating of the clocks in the U3 has been documented, so ask them to come clean? I know some companies that call 50PPM "_ultra low jitter_"


----------



## jtinto

that's a new convertor ali4ek
  the specs look good and the same implementation as their highly-regarded X-Sabre DAC
  you'd have to fine someone who's compared them directly


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





jtinto said:


> that's a new convertor ali4ek
> the specs look good and the same implementation as their highly-regarded X-Sabre DAC
> you'd have to fine someone who's compared them directly


 

 Looks interesting, no BNC output though. 
  Interesting the driver version is 1.61, when the latest from Luckit is 1.63. Why most OEM package 1.61, 1.63 seems to sound better.


----------



## uelover

I have just gotten the iFi iUSBPower to pair with the Stello U3 and the result is phenomenal. The noise floor dropped tremendously and the overall sound is more detailed, clearer, cleaner and fuller. No coloration to the sound but pure technical improvement.
   
  It is an external power regulator that cleans up the power that goes out of your PC into the Stello U3. Since the Stello U3 is a USB powered device, the cleanliness of the USB power line is crucial.
   
  There have been other reported means to supply clean power to the Stello U3 but they all required as least some form of technical DIY skills or modifications to the hardware. Worse still, they are not cheap.
   
  So, the iFi iUSBPower is suitable for those who has no modification nor any technical skills but wanted to have clean power that goes into powering the Stello U3. The best thing is that while this device performs exceptionally above my expectation, it is priced at an extremely reasonable price (I got mine for around USD190 and it comes with all the accessories needed to get it working).
   
  I will highly recommend this to all those that are using or intend to get the Stello U3. It will transform the performance of your U3 greatly and has made my Mac Mini into a superb transport.


----------



## aivar1988

have you guys thought whats next thing to do, to improve the signal quality ? cleaner power source for notebook itself ?


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





aivar1988 said:


> have you guys thought whats next thing to do, to improve the signal quality ? cleaner power source for notebook itself ?


 
   
  Hmm have thought of those, but not sure how to achieve it.
   
  Signal quality (not sure if you meant signal strength or preservation of the original signal integrity) should be perfect given its a digital format. The Stello U3 is to reduce jitter and the iFi iUSB is to clean up the power line.
   
  Notebooks are battery operated and there have been reports that the power noise has been worse than on Mac Mini which is AC powered. I think it depends on the 'stuffs' inside the computer.


----------



## leeperry

Well, if you're on a Mac Mini and aren't afraid of the law of diminishing returns, this linear PSU should provide a nice SQ upgrade: http://www.clonesaudio.com/#!product/prd1/667867321/mpsu


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> Well, if you're on a Mac Mini and aren't afraid of the law of diminishing returns, this linear PSU should provide a nice SQ upgrade: http://www.clonesaudio.com/#!product/prd1/667867321/mpsu


 
   
  I have seen such upgrades before but I am skeptical of it. It doesn't help that I cannot trial them and the selling price is high.
   
  There are also people advocating the use of SSD for computer playback. However, software like Audirvana+ boasts of memory playback and all the benefits that could be brought about by the use of SSD are made redundant.
   
  On a side note, I am very very satisfied and happy with the improvement brought about by the iFi iUSB. It really brings the Stello U3 to another league altogether. They will release a dual headed USB cable very soon that the iUSB is designed to work with at much more 'reasonable' price than other such cables, the most famous being the Acoustic Revive USB-1.0SPS.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Anybody looked at iFi iLink yet?
  http://www.ifi-audio.com/en/iLink.html


----------



## aivar1988

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> Well, if you're on a Mac Mini and aren't afraid of the law of diminishing returns, this linear PSU should provide a nice SQ upgrade: http://www.clonesaudio.com/#!product/prd1/667867321/mpsu


 
  i dont have mac, any options for HP compaq ?


----------



## aethelberht

Hello everyone! I am a new member of this wonderful community of which I have been a long time lurker. 
   
  I want to know how I can update the version 1.22 driver that came with my U3 which is fed by my windows 7 64bit laptop and out to my JH3a/16. Thanks.


----------



## leeperry

Quote: 





aivar1988 said:


> any options for HP compaq?


 
   
  if that's a laptop, find a linear PSU with the right specs? Otherwise there are many linear ATX PSU's but they're pricey.
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *aethelberht* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how I can update the version 1.22 driver that came with my U3


 
   
U3 / DP1 PC USB port Firmware Upgrade





   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *uelover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are also people advocating the use of SSD for computer playback. However, software like Audirvana+ boasts of memory playback and all the benefits that could be brought about by the use of SSD are made redundant.


 
   
  I think it's got more to do with noise pollution of the common computer ground as HDD's are very noisy due to their high speed motor and all.


----------



## aethelberht

Thank you, leeperry. I was expecting the update to solve my skipping and hiccuping issues. It happens every so often. Is that normal? Can it be completely removed? I am using JRiver 17, output ASIO mode.


----------



## leeperry

Quote: 





aethelberht said:


> I was expecting the update to solve my skipping and hiccuping issues. It happens every so often. Is that normal? Can it be completely removed?


 

 Do you ever get red bars with this app: http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml ?


----------



## aethelberht

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> Do you ever get red bars with this app: http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml ?


 
  I do get the red bars. Hmm. I guess I now have to disable devices one at a time. Is that the only solution -to isolate the misbehaving drivers one at a time?


----------



## aethelberht

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> Do you ever get red bars with this app: http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml ?


 
  I've disabled every possible devices that can be disabled without hurting my system.. to no avail...


----------



## leeperry

Well, something's hijacking the DPC latency of your system for some reason....is it a laptop? Did you try killing all residents apps such as antivirus and so?
   
  Troubleshooting can be tricky but there's another app that could help: http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon


----------



## aethelberht

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> Well, something's hijacking the DPC latency of your system for some reason....is it a laptop? Did you try killing all residents apps such as antivirus and so?
> 
> Troubleshooting can be tricky but there's another app that could help: http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon


 
  Yes, my system is a laptop: Windows 7 64bit, Intel Core Duo 2.53GHz, Mobility Radeon HD 4670.
   
  Running LatencyMon, it reported that the highest ISR exe time was ataport.sys -ATAPI Driver extension while the highest DPC routine time was USBPORT.SYS.


----------



## leeperry

There are so many things to try:
  -enable HPET
  -update the mobo BIOS and try messing around with power management settings(S3 can be a problem IIRC)
  -if you disable all USB hubs in the Windows device manager, no more red bars? If so, troubleshoot until you find the culprit.
   
  Let us know


----------



## aethelberht

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> There are so many things to try:
> -enable HPET
> -update the mobo BIOS and try messing around with power management settings(S3 can be a problem IIRC)
> -if you disable all USB hubs in the Windows device manager, no more red bars? If so, troubleshoot until you find the culprit.
> ...


 
  I discovered the culprit: AMD Catalyst Controller. I uninstalled it and voila...audio can be enjoyed again.


----------



## leeperry

good work


----------



## robertsong

Quote: 





uelover said:


> On a side note, I am very very satisfied and happy with the improvement brought about by the iFi iUSB. It really brings the Stello U3 to another league altogether. They will release a dual headed USB cable very soon that the iUSB is designed to work with at much more 'reasonable' price than other such cables, the most famous being the Acoustic Revive USB-1.0SPS.


 
   
  Hi uelover, what are you using to power this cable? The iFi unit? Were you using a AQVOX before that?


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





robertsong said:


> Hi uelover, what are you using to power this cable? The iFi unit? Were you using a AQVOX before that?


 
   
  That cable has yet to be released in my country. I am using the stock USB cable that came with the iFi iUSB. Wasn't using the AQVOX previously. Is that compatible with USB 2.0 full speed, supporting all the different sampling rates?


----------



## robertsong

So you  are using the Stello U3 as the usb/spdif converter with the iFi as the dac? Sounds like the the new Gemini y cable and USB power unit would be your best bet.
   
  http://www.ifi-audio.com/en/iUSB.html


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





robertsong said:


> So you  are using the Stello U3 as the usb/spdif converter with the iFi as the dac? Sounds like the the new Gemini y cable and USB power unit would be your best bet.
> 
> http://www.ifi-audio.com/en/iUSB.html


 
   
  iFi iUSB is* NOT* a DAC. It is a power regulator that stands between your computer and the Stello U3 (an USB to SPDIF converter) to clean up the power line. The Stello U3 is passively powered by the USB line power so it will benefit from a cleaner power source.
   
  The DAC I use is Benchmark DAC1.
   
  This is the diagram of the iFi iUSB that I posed just a few posts earlier. The I/O ports will tell you how it is supposed to work:


----------



## aivar1988

seems people do not like the kingrex mk2 psu idea ?  the one me and leeperry use. or is it about the cable you have to solder ? dont need any soldering skills for that at all  i basically soldered like second time


----------



## robertsong

Quote: 





uelover said:


> iFi iUSB is* NOT* a DAC. It is a power regulator that stands between your computer and the Stello U3 (an USB to SPDIF converter) to clean up the power line. The Stello U3 is passively powered by the USB line power so it will benefit from a cleaner power source.


 
   
   
  Aha. I was just confused on iFi's naming of its products. My apologies.


----------



## robertsong

Quote: 





aivar1988 said:


> seems people do not like the kingrex mk2 psu idea ?  the one me and leeperry use. or is it about the cable you have to solder ? dont need any soldering skills for that at all  i basically soldered like second time


 
   
   
  Yup, I have seen the thread. The Y cable + power supply makes more sense to me. I didn't like the lack of  a 5v usb tap like the one on the cheaper U-power unit. Now that there is a sanely priced Y cable (that ueover first mentioned) I'm going to order one. I'll post my thoughts later. Could be wrong about this!


----------



## songmic

I've put up an FS for my Stello U3, if anyone's interested.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/677801/price-drop-stello-u3


----------



## Patu

What do you guys think about Teddy Pardo's U2S converter? It's also based on XMOS chip but it has an external PSU and according to manufacturer, better clocks than Stello. 
   
http://www.teddypardo.com/dacs/teddyu2s.html
   
  I'm tempted to try this out since my setup is pretty much all Naim and you could say that Teddy Pardo is specialized on Naim upgrades and products.


----------



## bluzeboy

I have the U3 but when i open its control panel & try to update & select upgrade firmware  the select file button is not visible for me  to select the upgrade file.
  I am running win 7 64 but, how can I  update the firmware ?
  adjusting the resolution has no effect
   
  never mind i see the update is self installing


----------



## robertsong

Question for leeperry or anybody else:
  
  
 Know where to buy a quality XLR male to XLR female *right-angle* adapter for a U3? Preferably gold plated. So far I've only found 3 to 5 pin, phase reversals, and gender changers. I wonder if such thing even exists.


----------



## robertsong

Basically an XLR version of this:
  
  

  
 Hmmmm...


----------



## aivar1988

Im selling my stello u3 and 5v kingrex PSU mk2, will include all cables. PM!


----------

